# Historias de  Cambia-Piezas Crónicos



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Esto esta dirigidio a los colegas técnicos, que a diario reciben en sus talleres, equipos provenientes de otros que con el correr del tiempo se hacen famosos por sus modus operandis y a cuyos técnicos uno conoce porque se lo cruza en la calle o en los comercio comprando, son verdaderos personajes, apegados a la ley del minimo esfuerzo en todo sentido...

Buscan soluciones fáciles, no se preocupan por aprender pobres clientes!!!

Muchas veces nos enteramos de estos personajes porque hacemos un presupuestos y no lo aceptan y caen a estos talleres, al tiempo y tras renega lo traen  a nuestro taller y al abrrlo nos agarramos la cabeza con lo que han echo

En otros casos habarn tenido compañeros con las misma caracteristicas

La idea es compartir y conocer las anecdotas al respecto de cada uno de nosotros


1ra Historia:

CP= cambia pieazas

En un taller se vende un aparatao de TV a la semana regresa porqque cuando conectan un equipo de DVD no hay imagen pero si sonido, CP1 mira rapidamente y concluye que es el CI que oficia de llave para seleccionar entre el video interno y el externo, va compra el repuesto lo cambia y sigue igual, tras dar vuelta sin entender porque se lo pasa a CP2 que resulta ser el hijo(un verdadera cambia piezas feroz, ya veran porque)se toma como dos dias, en ese interin cambio la memoria, el micro y la jungla y ya por poco cambia el sintonizador pero algun atizbo de luz le hizo ver que eso era descabellado CP1 le dice que se lo pase al técnico empleado pero este le pide que se lo entregue con el material original, es decir memoria, micro y jungla originales y funcionando... de mala gana CP2 lo deja como estaba y se lo pasa al técnio. Este esquema en mano comienza a realizar las pruebas de rigor y dice mirando el esquema el CI tiene dos secciones independientes, una se utiilza para audio la otra para video, en el circuitio cada patita de cambio es atacada por un TR para cada sección.
En condicion normal mide sobre la entrada de control las tensiones luego lo pone en AV y sobre la seccion audio la tensión de control cambia pero no en la sección video, mide el TR y esta en buen estado, antes de seguir no obstante, le cambia de maner externa el nivel a la patita de control y oh ahoa si hay video por la entrada, bien ahora es cuestón de ir hacia atras y ver en que punto alto esta dañado siguiendo el esquema, cuando comienza a medir CP2 protesta "que el ya midio todo y esta todo bien, no hace falta medir de nuevo" hace caso omiso de su compañero y tras unas pocas mediciones hay otro TR que esta en corto ya habia verificado que la salida dle micro producia el cambio al poner AV, saca el transistoricito efectivamnte esta en corto, pone uno nuevo previo ver que el material adyacente esta en buenas  condiciones y ahora si al poner AV hay audio y video, todo esto no le insumio más de 15minutos, mientras sus colegan en conjunto emplearon casi 3 dias sin ningún resultado.

Bueno queda planteado espero se entienda y participen, tanto colegas como quienes han sufrido las consecuencias Saludos

PD si el topic no deberia ir aqui colocarlo el lugar done crean más apropiado, lo puse aqui ya que no hay un lugar por ejemplo donde contar nuestras anecdotas cotidianas en el trabajo y cosas semejantes y otras de ese tipo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2010)

Hay uno de *anecdotas de profesión* , pero quedó relegado a las explosiones de capacitores invertidos de la primera fuente en el colegio . . . los moderadores dirán . . . 

Ésta es muy historia muy vieja , paso a visitar un muchacho amigo que es técnico . . . bah , trabaja de técnico . . . y estaba como loco con los anteojos en la punta de la nariz y los pelos de punta.

Radiograbador enoooooooooorme de aquellos doble casetera , audio en la radio bien , audio en el pasacasettes mal , un canal si , un canal no.

Me pone en la mano el integrado de salida , el del pre y la llave de cambio de radio a grabador que ya le había reemplazado , y todo seguia igual.

Para que le cambiaste la salida de audio salame , o el integrado es racista y discrimina al casette  . . .  me mira . . .

Tomo el enooorme aparatejo , miro cual de las dos caseteras era la que tenía para grabar , abro la portezuela , le meto el dedo en el seguro de grabación y comienzo: record - stop - record - stop . . .  así veinte veces. Meto un casette , le doy al Play y sale a los gritos .

Me mira azorado . . .  claro salame , tenía sucia la llave de grabar - reproducir por falta de uso.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

jaja, hola 2kmm(dos mil mm ) como estas, buenísimo de eso se trata, si, como el otro se desvirtuo bastante me parecio que no tenia nada que ver una cosa con la otra si bien la intension inicial era diferente en lo que termino, este aparte de las anecdotas propias y de terceros del trabajo cotidiano, las cosas realizadas por aquellos que bueno se dicen tecnicos y empiezan a cambiar porque obvio en algun momnento le tienen que pegar al componente dañado


Por ejemplo, lo que esta sucediendo con las placas universales que si tienen justificativo cuando no consegis un Fly-Back un micro o una jungla, no queda otra sobre todo si el TRC esta en muy buenas condiciones o cuaando el estado del chasis es tan calamitoso por tener pistaas levantadas impreso partido etc, que amerita un cambio de chaisi


Pero cuando un tecnico no puede hacer andar un vertical y cambia el chasis completo
o no puede hacer andar la fuente y como no tiene ni idea de adaptar una fuente universal ponen un chasis nuevo, el tema es cuando se vuelve a romper, le van a tener que poner otro chasis nuevo? cerca de donde yoo estoy hay un tipo que tiene un conocido en Bs As que le consigue chais a unos precios muy inferiores(desconosco el origen, y no quiero pensar) pero no obstante asi y todo es muy superior al arreglo de un vertical, a algunos ya se loa ha cabmiado un par de veces, lo peror que ees cliente se cansa y se compra uno nuevo

El problema es que desvirtuan la profesión y producen daños a  aquellos que estan bien preparados tanto en equipamiento como en conocimientos, que permanentemete se actualizan


Conosco una persona que realiza copias impresas de muy buena calidad de manuales de Servicio,  y cae a un negocio y el dueño que es técnico, le dice tengo todos los manuales
Perdón le dice no son manuales de circuitos, son manuales de servicio provsto por el fabricante, y seguia insistiendo que tenia todos lso manuales, acto seguido esta persona le saco y le mostro los que tenia tene estos? si sii valvucio el otro estas seguro, si y le muestra la colección de Hasa, no me has endiendido alli solo tenes los diagramas, aqui tenes expliciones, diferencias de los chasis según los modelos, fotos de las placas, isntrucciones de calibración, como entrar al modo de servicio y las distintas opciones que tiene..... sis isi peo no me hace falta, No le insitio más y se fue.....

Es un tipo que le cayo entre otras cosas un TV, y por alli tenia un componente dañado que no se veia el valor se lo cambio a ojito y anduvo un tiempo y luego se rompio todo.... lo mismo hizo con un Monitor carísiimo, era una sonsera la falla original, murio hasta el Fly-back y aún no lo pudimos conseguir.......


Bueno sigan participando y contando tento bastante para compartir inclusive sus propias anecdotas solo aclaren en la primera linea si es de cambia  piezas o anecdotas personales y o de terceros   saludos....


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

aporto una que todavia la tengo en el recuerdo, Conocido tecnico local ( amigo mio ) , con un estereo con ya sus años, el aparato venia de otro taller , sin audio en la salida, me comenta que el tecnico anterior la habia sustituido el IC del amplificador, por un "reemplazo" , como no funciono , tecnico numero dos, al ver que el IC se calentaba , lo cambio por un IC nuevo, con el mismo problema, sin audio, y mucha temperatura!

Al preguntarle si habia revisado la seccion completa del ampli, me dice que reviso varias veces , y que cambio el IC en 3 oportunidades , siempre con la misma falla, al revisar ambos el estereo, veo que el IC en cuestion, no tenia un nombre que sonara a ampli de audio, al revisar en el ECG ( no estaba en auge la internet aun) resulto ser un Ic de salida Vertical  ,
tecnico numero uno cambio sin saber y solo por la apariencia fisica del componente , y tecnico dos, siguio con lo mismo!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yo mismo he sido técnico CP, pero para uso propio. En mi mesa AC-DM500, los canales phono-line no sonaban un canal, entonces yo harto abrí el cacharro, busqué si había señal antes del Fader y no, entonces voy para atrás y me encuentro con un integrado (era de esa época dónde yo desconocía lo que hacían los integrados, pero hace menos de un año, eh) y varios pasivos. Como no sabía dónde se iba la señal y no tenía ni idea de cómo era el preamplificador del Phono, me lie a CP con unos capacitores y nada. Harto compré todos los componentes del previo, junto con los integrados, a 3,5 € por NJM y eran 2, cambié los NJM al llegar, y... ¡bingo! Eso lo hice porque no tenía ni idea de ello y como era para mí me daba igual. Lo que no soporto es a los técnicos de electrodomésticos: la caldera no arranca calefacción> Placa y 300 €. Recuerdo el caso de un técnico que estaba reparando un PC que no arrancaba. Me dijo que era la fuente, que al mover el conector de 220V hacía como que arrancaba, y la cambió. Qué lástima que estuviese en la tienda la clienta, si no se la hubiese pedido para hacer un mixer, pero tendría 2 ATX, y con cable IEC y todo que la tenía...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Muy buenos aportes espero que sigan, porque craanlo o no tambien es una forma de aprender de lor erores propios y de loa ajenos, más de uno al leer se sentira identificado y tal vez no pudo resolver su problema y dira ah alli estaba la cuestrón, y eso sirve y mucho porque se plantean casos, lo errores y como se resolvieron

Josefe17 en tu caso cuando uno empieza es normal que esto suceda, y esta muy bueno tu aporte y el echo de presentarte yo hice esto asi y asi, personalmene lo valoro mucho y tambien sirve para enriquecernos.
Sigana aportando, hay largo camino para recorrer saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2010)

A mí me llegó un grabador de DVD (de esos que se conectan al cable y graban, no los de PC) Philips con "problemitas". De yapa, TODO estaba en una sola placa grandota y la fuente tenía como 6 o 7 salidas. Mejor que el trafo no hubiera volado o estábamos en problemas.

Resulta que algún corajudo vio que había volado el fusible, así que lo cambió (de esto me entero desoués, porque obviamente no me lo dijo de entrada). Y voló de nuevo: ¿Qué más podría hacer el pobre, no?.
La solución fue cambiarlo oooooooootra vez, pero ahora por uno de 10A . No sé cuánto habrá andado, quizá 600 o 700ms, pero me llegó con el puente rectificador (4x1N400X) quemado, el diodo de una salida auxiliar (1N400X también) chamuscado, y quemados el integrado que controla la fuente (TEA1507) y el MOSFET (no me acuerdo el número, era uno de los "medio especiales", de ST).

Estos dos últimos no eran evidentes, pero al medirlos se notaba rápido.Lo que sí era evidente era que la bobina de filtrado de la entrada estaba hecha un desastre. Chamuscada, retorcida y con todos los alambres (finitos) cortados.
La bobina no fue reemplazada más que por un par de puentes inicialmente, para probar.
El TEA y el MOS fueron cambiados por otros iguales, los diodos pasaron de 1N400X a 1N5408 (si cuestan lo mismo, ¿por qué no?), el fusible volvió a lo que era (creo que 250mA, no recuerdo bien) y medí el trafo (por suerte estaba bien, que si no se complicaba).

Con todo el cariño del mundo uno enciende el aparato... Parpadea el display y... nada más.
El fusible seguía bien, al trafo llegaban las tensiones quedebían, el MOS caminaba, los diodos iban como debían... Pero el maldito TEA había tirado la toalla de nuevo.
Una hora siguiendo el esquema (tenía el de ese modelo de fuente, que es prácticamente igual al del datasheet del integrado) estaba todo bien, hasta que se me ocurrió medir la Rgate de 100r: Abierta. Por fuera se veía perfecta, ni tostadita siquiera, pero por dentro se me estaba matando de risa la desgraciada.

Mis insultos llegaron a oídos de algunos vecinos, de eso estoy seguro. Cambio de resistencia, cambio de TEA (que no es lo más barato del mundo ese integrado), miedito al darle "ON" y... Voilá, revivió.

Conclusión1: Los fusibles quemados se reemplazan por fusibles de la misma corriente.
Conclusión2: Las resistencias son unas traicioneras de #$*$%%@!#$.
Conclusión3: Odio los TEA1507 


Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

jajaja me has echo reir de buena gana amigo como estas cacho? aqui con calor y reponendome de una gripe...
Magnifico tu a porte, y por sobre todo la narrativa genial, muy buena con suspenso y todo...

En otro sentido es todo un tema el de los fusibles quemados, para mi, la regla es si se rompio el fusible algo paso, son pocas las veces que este se abre pero el equipo esta bien...

Con lo años aprendi lo siguiente, el estado del fusible quemado dice mucho de lo que ha sucedido, si esta emnegrecido o metalizado(el tubo de vidrio se ve espejado) o ambas cosas a la vez, es señal inequivoca de un terrible corto, muchas veces solo se rompen algunas cosas, simples y sencilas, pero tanto cambiar el fusible y la ignorancia de creer que poniendo uno más grande lo va  a devolver a la vida terminan estropeando un monton de cosas, pero ese es todo un tema que deberiamos tratar en otro topic

Por otro lado los TEA son una verdadera pesadilla caros, y un tanto sensibles a cualquier anomalia, y eso si no te tocan truchos como nos ha sucedido con una DVD player que mi amigo cambio como 6 a mi se me murio uno en el acto tras haber revisado y medido minuciosamente todos los componentes e incluso reemplazasos para asegurar que no tengan problemas, pero no era recontra trucho lo termine trayendo de afuera.....

Saludos cacho y espero que pronto nos deleites con otra jugosa anecdota


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 7, 2010)

Cacho, un par de dudas, ya que no entiendo mucho de conmutadas: ¿Cuál es la función del TEA y del MOSFET y por qué cambias los diodos a ese número?

Ahí va otra relacionada con fusibles: En mi colegio tienen una mesa de luces de 4 canales formada por un bastidor que integra la consola y el dimmer, ambos Lite Puter (son estos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/variar-carga-dimmer-funcionamiento-46022/) Esta llevaba unos años con un canal que no iba (el del amarillo) y el master de la consola no hacía nada, siempre estaba a tope y si apretabas el fader se iban las luces. El año pasado me hice a sus mandos en teatro y para ello busqué los manuales para entenderlas. Resulta que la víspera del estreno toqué accidentalmente el fader y se me fueron las luces. Como chapuza pegué el fader con celo. Por otro lado, como el piloto del canal que fallaba se encendía avisé al conserje para que bajase el foco pensando que era la lámpara PAR, pero la enchufó a 220 e iba, lo que me dio a pensar y a abrir la mesa. Saqué el dimmer, abrí el portafusibles y... ¡bingo! Fusible quemado. Lo cambio con otro y... ¡se hizo la luz!. 8 A y carbonizado. Por otro lado, por la noche le doy vueltas a lo del fader y decido puentearlo al día siguiente. Abro el mixer (estaba la directora delante), me pongo a estudiar el esquema para puentearlo y al rato me doy cuenta que las soldaduras del fader está reventadas por apoyarse (la de masa ida y la de salida haciendo falso contacto, lo que explica el comportamiento del mismo). Saco el soldador que me había llevado y en pleno salón de actos resueldo el Fader y arreglado a horas del estreno ¡Lo peor de todo es que no me pagaron el eurito de los dos fusibles!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

Vas a tener que hacer un curso de marketing, la parte tecnica 10 puntos, pero si no llevas agua al monlino mal la vas a pasar eh?


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 7, 2010)

No te entiendo, si te refieres a mí.
No he dicho nada
LEE
LEE
LEE

Y me deben ya otra... 3.4 €


----------



## fer716 (Nov 7, 2010)

amigos . eso no es nada . hace unos 15 años estaba empesando en los  estudios de electronica y no se si le a pasado a alguien mas . creia  saber mas que ahora . no le tenia miedo a nada . una prima me informo de  un tv de 14 . marca sankey . selector de canales manual . tenia uno de  los  potenciometros de ajuste , creo que el contraste dañado . a veces  se opacaba la imagen ... lo desarme , lo limpie y cuando lo arme me  salio el vertical cerrado . que pena con mi prima . despues de 3 horas  sin saber que hacer , me lo lleve a mi casa argumentando un monton de  mentiras . lo revise 2 dias y al final me toco llevarlo donde un  verdadero tecnico . me toco pagar el arreglo , y me lo entregaron con el  contraste fijo ( al maximo ). dos años mas tarde me paso lo mismo con  otro tv igual . claro que para esa epoca ya conocia la funcion del  switch de servicio .   que bellas epocas de inocencia . esa historia nunca se me va a olvidar . ja ja ja


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

Muy buena anecdota Fer, Lo que uno es capaz de hacer por una prima, gracias por el aporte porque en estas historias, ya sea de algun tecnico cambiapiezas o de las que nos toco vivir en carne y hueso, los que lean seguro aprenderan cosas, también habra quien se identifique y de eso se trata de compartir y a la vez ir aprendiendo para los que se ihician

a tosos los que pasan por aqui compartan su historia no importa si es chiquita o grande ya que no es una competencia, es una rueda de amigos que compartimos estas historias, estas anecdotas que quedaron grabadas en nuestros recuerdos, tambien puede algo que te acabe de pasar, te servira como descarga a tierra, porque aqui no se trata de decir a yo no me equivoco, todso en menor o mayor medida a cometido un error,  no por eso somos mejores o peores somos seres vivos 

Si josefe a ti te decia te fue vien en la parte técncia ni un duro hombre que paso? saludos desde Córdoba Argentina


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 8, 2010)

Por un euro, me interesaba más el prestigio y los beneficios que yo iba a sacar de esa inversión (ya el hecho de tener bien la mesa para el estreno lo valía), por lo que no insistí. De hecho, al día siguente, en la otra actuación, la directora de la obra (no la del centro) me encargó comprar unas cosas y las pagué de lo mío. Ese mismo día, tras el estreno cogía mi primer avion a Mallorca a ver cómo todos mis compañeros y amigos se iban cayendo por las esquinas a base de vodka blanco los que se estrenaban (todos menores). Yo no, yo me iba a la cama. De hecho, mis compañeros de habitación (unos pu*os porreros, borrachos y centrales térmicas, por lo que fuman) les llevaron a las 6 oliendo como cubas, y yo decía buenos días y ellos buenas noches, pero Mallorca '10 es otra historia. A lo que iba, salimos el miércoles y con las prisas no me lo pagó y al martes tras volver nos daban las notas, y yo me acordaba que me lo tenía que pagar, pero se lo iba a perdonar por eso mismo. Resulta que al volver a por las notas la tutora me mandó a verla sin decir nada, y al llegar me lo pagó sin decir nada. Con esto digo que a veces interesa costear una reparación a terceros por lo que puedas sacar a cambio.
Lo de los altavoces no lo perdono, no me interesa, ya que a pesar de  lo dicho, me pagaron 15 € por una inversión en material para la megafonía del salón de actos (sólo costes).


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2010)

Buen criterio chaval, y que bueno que no te quemes las neuronas con alcohol, porque para esto se necesita la mente inctaca muy buen ejemplo el tuyo
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2010)

vamos a colocar una nueva historia, esta viene doble y es sobre *Cambiapiezas Feroz*


*Era un sábado, este personaje, trataba de poner en marcha un TV B&N de 14" media y remdeia, cuchchicheaba con el hermanastro y nada, en realida lo habia empezado el dia anterior y lo habian prometido para tarde, y alli estaban tratando de adivinar cual seria el problemema, y si le cambio el TR d la fuente, y si le cambio el TR del horizontal...
Muy cerca de ellos el técnico observaba la escena y transcurrio toda la mañana y nada....ya eran las dos de la tarde y el técnico se prepara para retirarse..... se miran cambiapiezas artumenta algo ilotigo, el técnico mira alarga su mano a las perills del frente, y sube brillo y co ntraste y el tubo se ilumina, cambia piezas Feroz quedo de una pieza y el técncico se marcho sin decir nada..*...

Hotra de Cambia piezas feroz....
*Este y su hermanoastro intentan reparr una video casetera, la imágen en patalla muertra gruesas rayas en diagonal que cubren la pantalla, ambos debaten en voz baja y uno le pasa la fija al otro y le dice por  lo bajo"no le preguntes a aquel este problema es el capacitor electrólitico del capastan, el de montaje superficial, ese se cree que no se eso.... el técnico observa y escucha....  cambian y redoblan la apuest encienden y.... nada todo siegue igual, se miran entre ellos parecen dos turcos perdidos en la neibla...
Cuando deciden hacer una seris de tropelias que daria por resultado el daño de la unidad, el Tecnico dice alto!! no toquen más nada, no se debe arreglar lo que no esta roto.... va a la parte posterior de la máquina y mueve el interruptor PAL/NTSC, y la imagen y sondo se normalizan..... Esta me la apuntn a mi eh*?

Que lo disfruten, pero animense no tengan miedo, si todos nos equivocamos alguna vez, pero una cosa es equivocarse y otra no estar preparado ni tener ganas de preparse mejor

Vamos animarse a tontr cosas de personajes como este ya que hay muchos y es más hay más cambiapiezas que técnicos..... saquen a luz las hisotrias, compartan y aprendamos entre todos

hasta la próxima historia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2010)

en mi trabajo reparro siempre el mismo o mismos modelos de porteros eléctricos , ya los reparo de memoria ,voy  a la pieza que falla y lo tengo arreglado en dos minutos por  pieza ,
una ves un cliente instalo ,la instalación estaba echa lo que iso fue cambiar todos los equipos del edificio por una falla que tenían cada ves que  llovía,se escuchaba el zumbido de  alterna en el frente del edificio .
el caso al llover  la falla volvió y me consultaron ,yo les explique (eran dos electricistas  y un técnico de ascensores)
como localizar la falla y  porque la falla ,mas planos y todo los detalles posibles de donde podía estar el problema ,a las dos horas de estar explicando se fueron ,luego llamaron varias veces para consultar alguna duda ,
después de   una semana volvieron y   me pidieron que  yo  les de una mano,yo    no quise ir por nada del mundo .luego de  un rato largo accedí a ir para

haa se me corto el  post anterior
resumo les pase un presupuesto muy alto como para que no aceptaran y para mi decepcion aceptaron .lo repare en no mas de 5 minutos .les dije donde estaba la falla ,solo tenían que reemplazar un tramo del cable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2010)

Ésta es mía . . .  pero salió de "anticambiapiezas" 

Me trae un conocido un radiograbador doble casettera de esos enoooooormes , un canal no funcionaba .

Dos integrados enoooooormes de ochocientas patas cada uno 

Lo abro de mala onda porque es un garronero (capaz de querer ahorrarse hasta los repuestos , que si los tengo , se los pongo de onda , pero si no los tengo , andá y compratelos . . . no los voy a pagar yo ¿no?) total que yo no me dedico a service.

Reviso parlante , bien , salida del pre , bien , alimentación , bien . Entonces empiezo a hacer comparativas de tensiones en uno y otro integrado.

Toco una pata con el tester y sale sonando  , reviso todos los componentes aledaños , soldaduras . . .  nada . Mido la misma pata del otro canal y suana un poco más fuerte y bastante mas con presencia   .

Al fin , saqué la cuenta de cuantos ohms por volt multiplicado por la escala del tester con la que estaba midiendo (analógico) y le soldé la resistencia  , al otro canal le soldé una de mayor valor y . . .   vermouth con papas fritas.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaños anduvo.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2010)

muy buenas ancecdotas compañeros..
2mts
Suele pasar que toca con el tester y la ipedancia del mismo polariza algo que por alguna razón la perdio, lo curioso en tu caso quq en los dos canales..
He tenido que realizar cosas asi sobre todo cuando el repuesto no se consigue o como en tu caso hay que cargar con la cuenta jajaj

rey julien
Al menos esa te sailo rebuna, lo malo es cuando ves que la mano viene muy complicada y pasar una exorbitancia y te la acetan y lueego tenes que lidar y renegar y decis: me quede cortoooo!!!

una vez donde yo era jefe de tallaer trajeron un TV de una marca rara, más raro todavia el chasis no teniamos info nada y con el hijo del dueño nos miramos y cuanto te parece y tanto le digo yo parq que se lo lleve , un pocó mas asi nos aseguramos va le dice al tipo y este acepto sin chsitar y le dice espere   che me dice lo acepto,.... nooooooooo nos queriamoa matar, que raro le digo lo estamos matando con el precio.... y le digo aqui hay gato encerrado, decile que espere, mire más detalladamente y me fui y hable con el dueño del aparato, según no lo habian habirto y se piso.... ah ya lo vieron y usted sabe que tiene, por eso acepto el presupuesto, a ud le dijeron que no sirve más y el tipo colorado dice si... llevelo nomás....

Casi nos comimos un garronazo de aquellos....

la yapa

traen un TV lo dejan y se va lo traen a la mesa y lo habro para ver si era facil o no por el tiemo y ohhhh no estaba el fly-Back, en su lugar una pinza......

El otro maldiciendo lo llama al dueño  y le dice venga por favor....  el hombre vino le mostramos, pero no se extraño, mmm dice seguro que lo tiene mi amigo, se lo habai llevado a un amigo y omo lo tenei durmiendo lo trajo a nosotros asi que se fue y volvio con el Fly- back

No si nuno no gana para sustos a veces.

Gracias amigos por participar

haber muchachos una novatada? qukei no se mando una de aquellas en sus primeros años? quien no dejo la cocina o el garage con un holor horrible y penetrante, generando en nuestros progenitores el extraño deseo de extrangularlnos?

Que raro que no aporten sobre cambiapezas   esos son una plaga en continua expansión oh no sera que este es el foro de los cambiapiezas??  o noooo mer  estoy al horno me hago el ara-kiri .... epa!!! que fue ese ruido?....... que lo tiro que rápidos!!! sables samurai, espadas, una lanza!! una tacuara!!!, un machete?? ah nooo hasta un cuchillo oxidado!!!!! claro por si no muero desangrado me mate el tétanos que mallll se lo tomaron a pecho lo del hara kiri ahroa no me lo hago nada...
hasta la próxima


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2010)

novatada 
por algún motivo se me ocurrió limpiar un radio-grabador con alcohol ,este se  prendió fuego ,lo arroje por  la puerta mientras extinguía el fuego de la mesa y de la botella de alcohol ,el radio-grabador callo justo al lado de la pileta (esas de lona,pelopincho) escucho un ruido y   acto seguido ,todo el patio lleno de agua ,chau  pileta ,radio-grabador y mesa que tuve arrojarla al patio,la cortina,y  encima se corto la corriente eléctrica,todo un desastre,
otra ya no de tan novato y por comedido ,repare el televisor del casino de oficiales y  por alguna razón que desconozco este  produjo un 
incendio y yo me comí un mes enterito sin salir del cuartel ,en  prisión y la saque barata barata ,pues las causas del siniestro no fueron concluyentes 
la sensación del escuchar el schhhhhhhhh   cuando rompí un  tubo ,no me la olvido 
en cuanto a  los cambia-piezas yo reparo para terceros ,en total atiendo 12 técnicos y  huffff  si que llegan de ultima,todo lo que no pueden reparar a mis manos cae ,lo que no entiendo es como no los pueden reparar,pues  por lo general cada tv no me tardo mas de 30 minutos ,los mas difíciles 4 horas.no creo ser buen  técnico  pero  si muy persistente .
bueno una facil si me toco este finde lo me resulto muy sospechoso 
''la fuente no arranca ni a palos''  solo era el PTC que volaba el fusible,no se si es una trampa o se le paso la falla ,pero arreglado , cobrado y entregado 
saludos



> Que raro que no aporten sobre cambiapezas esos son una plaga en continua expansión oh no sera que este es el foro de los cambiapiezas??


es que estos peores creo ,ay tres que no saben  lo que es el modo servicie y menos todavía grabar una epprom
haaa clientes asegurados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2010)

Si Panda , encima estaba contentísimo porque sonaba mejor que de original 

 Yo me hice el experto  jeje


----------



## COSMICO (Nov 20, 2010)

Por los 97,cuando reparaba televisión; se me perdieron unas pinzas de punta
Y les repartí la culpa a todos mis compañeros de trabajo.:enfadado:
En el mes de noviembre de 2001 fui a prestar el servicio a una cliente antigua, de aquellas que son fieles.
A su técnico. Aparecieron mis pinzassssssssss!! Estaban dentro del TV que le revise a la señora.
Que cosas nooo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 21, 2010)

entonces ya se donde deje el estaño ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Nov 21, 2010)

jajaaj buenísimo, y gracias por participar con tua anectota, si tienes más o conoces otras de algun colega plasmala aqui....

Majestad!!!! como va a dejar su etaño alli!!!! jajaja

ya que estamos me hicieron acordar algo que me sucedio a mi...


Donde trabajaba tenian un sistema prepago que se descontaba por planilla a traves de convenios con varias mutuales de distintos gremios y particulares....

Sucedio que nos quedamos sin fusibles, y habia una casa a la vuelta de la esquina, pero a esa hora estaba cerrado, y habia que ir a buscarlo a unas decenas de calles de alli, la cuestió a que falte de tener a mano un pequeño hilo de cobre hice como en otras ocaciones un fusible con alambre de estaño, si es dificil pero yo ya le habia agarrado la vuelta y asi lo hice, mientras quedaba en prueba hasta que compraran, fueron compraron, yo me olvide, atareado con otros equipos complicados y el muchacho que me ayudaba hijo del dueño del establecimiento, se acordo menos. la cuestión que vinieron y se llevaron el aparato en cuestión y al otro dia me acorde y claro ya no estaba!!! y le digo al muchacho no le cambiamos el fusible!!! entonces va a volver pronto decia, paso más de un año que lo trajeron por otro problema y alli nos acorcamos y sabiamos que era más de un año porque siempre me ponian el aparato con la boleta de servicio nueva y al última para tener como antecedente y alli estaba la fecha hacia un año y medio que funcionaba perfectamente......!!!

No prácticar estas cosas en sus casas

hasta la próxima


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

COSMICO dijo:


> Por los 97,cuando reparaba televisión; se me perdieron unas pinzas de punta
> Y les repartí la culpa a todos mis compañeros de trabajo.:enfadado:
> En el mes de noviembre de 2001 fui a prestar el servicio a una cliente antigua, de aquellas que son fieles.
> A su técnico. Aparecieron mis pinzassssssssss!! Estaban dentro del TV que le revise a la señora.
> Que cosas nooo.



:S, menos mal que no son medicos no? :S. Ni transtornada que estuviera me opero con ustedes . Broma. .



pandacba dijo:


> jajaaj buenísimo, y gracias por participar con tua anectota, si tienes más o conoces otras de algun colega plasmala aqui....
> 
> Majestad!!!! como va a dejar su etaño alli!!!! jajaja
> 
> ...


Si se quema la casa te llamamos... .p


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

jajaja que buen sentido del humor....
Hablando de quemar vino a mi memoria otra circunstancia
Era un mediodia, y los dueños tenian costumbre, de dejar encendido los equipos bajo prueba(la idea no me gustaba mucho, pero donde manda capitan...) entre que unos ivan y otros venian se produci un cruce de unos 10-15minutos que no habia nadie, poco antes habia terminado un TV brasileño, 12 o 14 pulgadas, gabinete plástico de color rojo, vino por un problema menor, fue puesto en marcha y quedo en prueba, ese mediodia decidi quedarme, porque habia mucho trabajo, el mencionado aparato fue puesto en una estanteria donde se colocaba los recien terminados, estaba en la parte más alta ya que dicha estanterias estabn llenas.... al poco rato de quedar solo, percibo a mi izquierda como un destello de luz, algor estraño miro y no veia nada, al rato de nuevo como una luz que se agita, miro detenidamente y levanto mi vista y veo el TV rojo iluminado por dentro!!!. 
Salte de un brinco de mi asiento lo desenchufe, lo lleve a la mesa y le quite la tapa, mientras seguia con llamas, lo puse boca abajo para evitar daños, apague las llamas, era el transformador de poder, que t omo fuego, hasta que yo lo desenchufe el TV seguia funcionando, cuando vinieron ya se percibia el aroma en el aire, y al ver lo que paso, o quedaba alguien o se apagaba todo!!!

Cordiales saludos y ahh esos fusibles funsionaban perfecto jejeje

Gracias Jazminia por tus comentarios...

Me gustaria ver alguna historia tuya, ya sea en la época de estudiante, algo que conoscas de otros vamos animense a contar.....
Saludos


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> 1ra Historia:CP= cambia pieazas
> En un taller se vende un aparatao de TV a la semana regresa porqque cuando conectan un equipo de DVD no hay imagen pero si sonido, CP1 mira rapidamente y concluye que es el CI que oficia de llave para seleccionar entre el video interno y el externo, va compra el repuesto lo cambia y sigue igual, tras dar vuelta sin entender porque se lo pasa a CP2 que resulta ser el hijo(un verdadera cambia piezas feroz, ya veran porque)se toma como dos dias, en ese interin cambio la memoria, el micro y la jungla y ya por poco cambia el sintonizador pero algun atizbo de luz le hizo ver que eso era descabellado CP1 le dice que se lo pase al técnico empleado pero este le pide que se lo entregue con el material original, es decir memoria, micro y jungla originales y funcionando... de mala gana CP2 lo deja como estaba y se lo pasa al técnio. Este esquema en mano comienza a realizar las pruebas de rigor y dice mirando el esquema el CI tiene dos secciones independientes, una se utiilza para audio la otra para video, en el circuitio cada patita de cambio es atacada por un TR para cada sección.
> En condicion normal mide sobre la entrada de control las tensiones luego lo pone en AV y sobre la seccion audio la tensión de control cambia pero no en la sección video, mide el TR y esta en buen estado, antes de seguir no obstante, le cambia de maner externa el nivel a la patita de control y oh ahoa si hay video por la entrada, bien ahora es cuestón de ir hacia atras y ver en que punto alto esta dañado siguiendo el esquema, cuando comienza a medir CP2 protesta "que el ya midio todo y esta todo bien, no hace falta medir de nuevo" hace caso omiso de su compañero y tras unas pocas mediciones hay otro TR que esta en corto ya habia verificado que la salida dle micro producia el cambio al poner AV, saca el transistoricito efectivamnte esta en corto, pone uno nuevo previo ver que el material adyacente esta en buenas  condiciones y ahora si al poner AV hay audio y video, todo esto no le insumio más de 15minutos, mientras sus colegan en conjunto emplearon casi 3 dias sin ningún resultado.
> 
> ...


Quede impresionada con todo el trabajo que te diste, amigo, para exponer el caso, es realmente fascinante, yo no se como le hacen los tecnicos, realmente hacen magia con los equipos :S.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

Mas alla de contar la historia intento que se saque algo en limpio, que quede algún tipo de enseñansa para quien lo lee, que le sea ameno y hasta divertido, yo sostengo que uno aprende de uno mismo y de otros...

En cuanto a lo que dices sobre lo que hacen los técnicos, puedo decirte que es una pasión, un desafio personal, una lucha... que te implica a veces a meterte en la forma de pensar o razonar de quien diseño tal o cual equipo, Los europeos tienen su forma carácteristica de presentar las cosas, lo orientales las suyas y los americanos las propias.... a su vez cada marca se identifica de muchas formas, desde el estilo y forma que te presenta la información, sus preferencias en las soluciones que adopta... a veces la gala  y alarde que hacen del dominio de la tecnologia..... que ponen muchas veces al técnico en serios apuros....

Hay una marca como Philips, que muchos la detestan porque dicen que son dificiles... el tema es como encarar la cuestión, si has entendido el modus operandis de la empresa uno puede ver que en cada equipo  tieen su impronta y una vez que uno decodifico su proceder el camino se allana

Gracias por tus comentarios...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Recordando las epocas de cambia piezas, recuerdo hace unos años ya , vivia muy cerca de un edificio de mas de 10 pisos ( si alguno conoce Rosario, es el unico edificio ubicado al aldo del puente que une Rosario con la ciudad entrerriana de Victoria), una tarde se desato una tormenta de la san ...., relampagos y rayos por todos lados, uno de los rayos le acerto justito al tranformador de la red electrica, con la consecuencia que ya se imaginaran, mientras todo los del edificio hacian sonar sus quejas por lo ocurrido, no podia dejar de pensar en la ganancia que obtendria al aparecer varios caidos en la batalla contra los rayos!

Dicho y hecho, en esa semana tuve baaaastante trabajo, llegue a apilar 19 TVs, casi todos con el mismo problema, llegaba el cliente y decia, "lo enchufo y no prende".
La empresa del cable recomendaba a sus usuarios que desconecten el coaxil de sus TVs, pero casi nadie desconectaba el aparato de la red electrica, "total, estaba apagado" me decian!

Ya habia tenido unos casos similares y lo que se averiaba en esos casos fueron, fusibles, rectificador , capacitor del +B, y un solo regulador de fuente!

Asi que sali a comprar Fusibles , rectificadores, y capacitores sin siquiera haber revisado uno de todos los aparatos  que tenia ahi!

Asi que , como todos lo querian de modo urgente , directamente cambiamos fusibles y rectificador ( el cap si lo "veiamos" bien se quedaba) y luego recien probabamos, para nuestra suerte 11 Tvs salieron andando asi, solo con esas 2 reparaciones.

EL resto tambien tenia afectada la fuente , dos con micros quemados y alguna que otra falla!


Saludos a todos!!!
Once TVs reparados en una sola tarde, eso debe ser un record no?


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Bueno tengo una anecdota muy buena, pero noe sprecisamente de cambia piezas, nos e si contarla. :S.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

Dale dale cuentala...


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Bueno, resulta que una vez tuver un pequeño taller de reparaciones, que se lleno muy rapido, y me costo sacar adelante los equipos, pues estosm, en su mayoria habian sido rechazados por otros servicios tecnicos debido a que sus reparaciones eran mas costosas de loq eu iban a ganar los tecnicos, es decir, se demoraban mucho en poder revisarlos, pues no eran fallas faciles. Creo que repare algunos pero otros sencillamente me la ganaron. Muchos equipos eran bastante viejos, y era la avaricia de los clientes, que no se querian deshacer de su basura, lo que motivo a que los llevaran donde mi. 
Bueno, cuento corto, me fue mal, pues muchos equipos los dejaron ahi abandonados, y nunca me abonaron nada, ni siquiera para comprar repuestos.
EL caso que el dia que me iba, contrate un colectivo pues ya habia entregado una gran cantidad de aparatos, quedando solo unos pocos.
Entre elos iba uno, un tv antiguo, samsung, con la particularidad de ser estereo, de los primeros, caja de madera, lo demás, todo estandard dentro. Delante tenia un vidrio protector, asi que se vei hermoso, esteticamente hablando. Pero la falla era que solo se veia el color verde. Intercambié los transistores de salida, de cada color, siguiendo el mismo problema, como se me acaba la paciencia y el tiempo para desocupar, rogué muchas veces al dueño que se lo llevara sin cobrarle nada. Pero éste me decia a su vez, "la semana que viene me lo llevo, ahi tendre plata para arreglarlo, para que me lo entregue buenito eh?". Se puso duro el clente, asi que ese dia , de mi desalojo del local, cargue las pocas cosas en el compartimiento trasero (maletero) del colectivo, mi padre me estaba ayudando a cargar. 
Nos subimos al auto, llegamos frente al depatamentodonde viviamos, nos bajamos, descargamos todo, incluso la TV en cuestión. EL chofer pregunto "todo ok?", a loq ue respondimos "si, ya bajamos todo"; le pague, se subio y apreto el acelerador. pero cual no seria mi horror, al ver que tras de él, dando tumbos estruendosos, iba la TV Samsung, se habia quedado el cable de la susodicha dentro del maletero del vehiculo. Y yo gritando detras " pare, pare por favor".
Cuando por fin logramos al canzar el vehiculo, el chofer se bajo, libero el cabe de poder de la TV, y voila, la vi en todo su deterioro. Se habia destrozado el vidiro delantero, ademas de raspado el frontis del aparato.
A la semana siguiente me llama el dueño:
"Oiga, quiero mi TV, donde diablos se ha metido?, se robó mi televisor, le voy a ubicar, ya verá":
Fin


----------



## cites (Nov 23, 2010)

esto me paso una ves cuando trabajaba en mi casa  en ese entonses reparaba tv  y  ete aqui  que se me aparecion un señor que desia que era tecnico pero no daba con el problema que tenia en el tv , el tv era un philco con el str 50103 que no es una fuente aislada de la masa   y me dijo: coloco la antena y sas  me rebinta la fuente nose que pasa ,bueno lo reviiso y veo que si rebienta  la fuente  y hay veo  en  el cinto la cajita que contien los cap para aislar , no lo tiene y le pregunto y los cap   me dise haaa   si las piedritas se las saque poruqe se veia mal la imagen y lo conecto directo, jamas me avia reido tanto como ese dia, piedritas   a los cap,  no tenia mi idea  de lo que hasia  esa es mi anecdota mas graciosa que tub e hay mas que son peores   ya le contare   atte  alejandro


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Y muchos de nosotros nos decimos ignorantes... bueno como dijo Einstein, todo es relativo, dado que siempre hbra gente que sepa mas o menos que nosotros.
"En este mundo traidor, 
nada es verdad ni es mentira, 
pues todo depende del color, 
del cristal con que se mira."
Antiguo dicho, no se de cuando ni como.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

uyyyy, ya veo... me imagino como te habras sentido, ni preguntar que paso con el cliente....
A veces las cosas salen asi may muy mal, y si no tiene quien te eche una mano es como que el mundo se te viene abajo...
No te has vuelto dedicar a la reparación?...

Me has echo recordar mis primeros pasos... y el de algunos conocidos....
Cuando las cosas no salen bien es frustrante, tanto que te da gana que te traque la tierra...
En el service que cuento siempre que fui jefe de taller yo entre a trabajar mediodia a prueba...
Resulta que el dueño tenia la mala practica de tomar una persona por una o dos semanas  y luego le decia pruebo otros y te aviso, la cuestión que este buen señor ya llevaba tiempo de esta manera y llegue yo, quede porque cuando puso aviso no vino nadie.....
Como era un sistema prepago, no cabia la posiblidad de devolver nada... por lo que muchas veces me las vi en figurillas... tanto que llegue a decir ¿Quien me mando a meterme en esto?  me pegaba cada amargada que decia salgo de esto y busco otra cosa....
Pero tras derramar sangre y lágrimas cuando lograba el cometido, era tal la satisfacción que seguia adelante...
Es bueno tener personas conocidas, que te puedan dar una mano cuando estas en esas circunstancias ya que uno se pone tan mal, que se termina anulando...

Tengo una amiga que ahora es ingeniera... tras haber cursado toda la carrera y haber aprovado todas las materias, quedo empantanad en la tesis y ya llevaba tiempo con eslo y no lograba que se la aceptaran, y un dia me dice que su papá(ella era del interior) le dijo "bueno, hija si no se puede vengase nomás" ya que con gran sacrificio, la mantenian a fin de que termine sus estudios, recuerdo su cara muy triste, una sensación de impotencia, de fracaso, tanto que ni siquiera se animo a pedirle a su padre que le diera un poco más de tiempo. Claudicar tenia eso extraño de alivio y dolor a la vez, dolor por sentir que habia fracasado, alivio porque ya no tendria que librar  con la condenada tesis...
Entonces le dije, "Dile a tu papá que si renuncian ahora, todo el esfuerzo de estos años habra sido en balde, ya que hioz trenita que haga 31 un esfuercito más y si llegas sera la frutrilla que corone todo este esfuerzo, y además te voy a dar una mano con la tesis.... Cobro gran ánimo viajo a su ciudad y hablo con su papá, quien entendio que era razonable, asi que se dispuso a ayudarl por un año más, le ayude con la tesis, la presento se la aceptaron la aprobaron y recibio su titulo.....

Toda experiencia tiene lados buenos y otros no tanto... yo siempre digo si alguien estudio y logro a aprovar es porque tiene la capacidad......
Capacidad de lograr cosas.... el tema es que todos los que se enfrentan a la reparación se topan con lo mismo el salto de la teoria a la práctica eso cuesta  y si no se tien quien te de una mano más aún...

La historia que has contado, es fuerte involucra una etapa que te dejo el sabor que sabes... pero eso solo fue un mal paso un tropezón....

Este tema que puse si bien abarca muchas cosas tiene que ver con tu historia de algún modo, eatan los que son audaces y hacen y hacen y no les importa nada, ni siquiera aprender, no tienen un miserable manual y tapoco hacen nada pr conseguirlo, solo les importa cobrar
y otros que ven o se sienten limitados y no siguen...
En particular te digo que puedes intentarlo basandote en la experiencia adquirida...
Yo al comienzo pague dereco de piso reparando y poniendo todo de mi bolsillo y jamás vinieron a buscarlo, o te dicen después te lo pago, y vienen con que se rompio y no te dejan verlo de nuevo y no pagan nada...

De alli que t ome la política de pedir según la falla del 50 al 70% para compra de los materiales... y descubri algo, que son capaces de perdr un equipo, pero si dejaron 5 pesos vuelven..

Siempre tomo el ejemplo de Edison, si no hubiera tenido la firme convicción de lo que queria y la tenacidad de seguir adelante, hoy no estariamos cominicnadonos por aqui y capaz que aún nos alumbrasemos con velas.... fijense cuantas veces salio mal pero insistio y hoy un siglo despues seguimos utiliazando bombillas inancdescentees.

Intentalo..... cuando puse mi primer taller tenia ciertos miedos de no poder, solo hacia audio y electrodomesticos, y me iva bien, y logre imponerme a la docena de colega que tenia en los alrededdore, uno al frene que encima enseñaba, y dos más en la misma cuadra  por la misma vereda....

Si me mirava me veia chiquito y eso que soy alto, pero recordando como muchos llegaron con gran esfuerzo, decia yo también tengo que poder....

Te agradezco el haber compartido tu historia cargada de muchos matices y solo dejame decirte :
*"NO TE RINDAS...."*


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Amigo PandaCBA, agradezco tus plabras  y el post dedicado con tanto esfurzo a mi. La verdad fue una etpa, pero descubri que la informatica me gusta más, aunque pueden complementarse.
La verdad la electronica es como un hobbie, de hecho, aquella vez que me lance al agua con el taller electronico, apenas habia hecho un cursillo de un años, con un profe muy mediocre, pues nos dijo burradas como:
"un amplificador de FI, recorta la RF , y la segunda etapa lo hace de nuevo"
Cuando vi el simbolo de un cristal en une squema, le pregunté:
"Profesor, que es este simbolo?" a lo que dijo " ese es un condensador especial"
Y para rematarla entre tanta barbaridad, le pregunte comos e transmitia el sonido en stereo, y me dijo:
"Se juntan los dos canales pues" Yo insisti, pero y "¿como se separan?", respondio, "se duplican los amplificadores de audio"; como insistid e nuevo para que hablara del codificador/decodificador", se rieron todos de mi, volvi preguntar y el dijo, "haber quien mas no entiende", nadie dijo nada, asi que finalizo "si es tan facil todos lo entendieron", y tan tan. Quede de imbecil.
La verdad yo no pretendia quedar de genia ni nada por el estilo, solo queria que aprendieran algo mas, ya que yo recien venia saliendo del LIceo, y no tenia la autoridad del profesor.


----------



## COSMICO (Nov 23, 2010)

De que universidad se graduo tu profe..
Parece que como profesor de electronica era un muy buen panadero..


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 23, 2010)

Me estoy acordando de una con una profe mía de química de 3º de ESO. Ya la he contado por ahí, pero la repito. En química de 3º estábamos dando la instalación de la Vivienda así por encima. Ella era de dictar apuntes, y cuando dicta sobre el cuadro de protección de la vivienda dice algo así: "Este contiene el IPC, que corta la corriente si nos pasamos de la potencia contratada..." Y le digo: "¿No es el ICP?", y dice que no, e insisto y nada y no me da la razón (el IPC es el índice de los precios de consumo, y el ICP el interruptor de control de potencia)... En tecnología de 2º de ESO nos hizo hacer un motor. Como rotor un corcho con una aguja de ganchillo como núcleo, y ahí bobinado el devanado. Como colectores unos alfileres, y como escobillas papel de aluminio. Nos pedía para hacer dicho devanado cable paralelo de lamparilla (5m) de 0,75 mm, que había que separar y juntar ambos y tener 10 m. Luego para los cables a las pilas (2 de 4.5 V en serie) cable de *¡2,5 mm!* Y decía que menos no lo haría funcionar. Yo no le hice caso y mi devanado fue cable esmaltado de bobina más fino, como escobillas un trozo de lata flexible y cable el adecuado. Como estátor dos imanes permanentes que casi timé al ferretero (valían 5 € cada uno, pero me los cobró a 0,87 € cada uno, no se por qué, me llevé 6 y 4 los revendí a 3,5 € que era barato para el barrio). Pues eso, que mi motor giraba sólo como el único, y los demás había que frotar para menearlos algo. Todo ello montado sobre ortoedros de cartón que hacían las veces de tableros de madera. Ella era Licenciada en Químicas.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

jazminia, las personas que tienen curiosidad son las que avanzan, las que no se quedan con cualquier repuesta, que cuando le dicen cualquiera lo perciben por la incoherencia de los dichos, un ser curioso es un ser pensante y eso te lleva a la razón y es lo que se necesita para entender y aprender

En mi caso la informática es otra de mis pasiones tando del lado del software, como del lado del hardware, de echo en algunas epoca me he ganado, el pan diario con la programación de bases de dtaos para consorcios, escuelas(cobranza de cuotas por un lado y liquidación de sueldos por otra)
para un videocable, para control de cobranza de cobradores particulares etx, luego algunas cosas para control...
Tamien he enseñado uso y aprovechamiento de la misma, instalaciones, etc...
Actualmente instalo y pongo en condiciones y reparo pc`s


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2010)

Historia de no-cambiapiezas...

Me cae un reproductor de DVD portátil, de esos con una pantallita chiquita, junto con otras cosas para reparar. Marca Coby (o sea, chino barato).
Como venía en el pack, entró en la volteada, que si no ni lo miro. Son my baratos para cobrar una reparación  de esas cosas a lo que vale.

El diagnóstico con el que me llega fue "hay que cambiarle el laser". Saco la tapa de atrás para ver el modelo del laser y (antes de hacer nada más) le pongo un DVD para ver qué hacía. Andaba casi perfecto, sólo era cuestión de darle 1/8 de vuelta al pote que regula la intensidad. Así lo dejé con la peli que le había puesto, pasó entera, le puse otra, pasó sin ningún drama... "Listo" dije.
Cierro el aparato y... ni siquiera prende 

Insulto a la madre China y al padre Taiwán, no me olvido ni de la hermana, ni de la madre, ni de la tía del que importó ese cachivache mientras saco la chapa de la base del aparato y... Anda de nuevo.
Como todo el aparato es de plástico, si algo hacía un corto al cerrarlo tenía que ser esa base metálica. Aislación temporal (no digan nada, era una hoja de papel medio gruesita, pero de la otra forma suena mejor), cierro y... No enciende.

La Conchinchina, Vietnam y Camboya... Desarmo de nuevo, saco la tapa (arranca esa porquería) y me pongo a buscar el problema. Ahora apuntaba para algún otro lado. Revisaba algún conector, probaba y... No andaba. Fenómeno, está acá el problema.
Reconectar bien todo, asegurarlo, retocarlo y... Anda. Armar todo el circo (6 tornillos en la base y 4 más sobre la parte de atrás). Contento lo enciendo y... No anda.

Vayan todos mis insultos a toda Asia oriental, Indochina incluída. Saco tapa (10 tornillos) de nuevo y... Arranca. Surge la pregunta clásica: ¿Qué %$%##@&$%%# te pasa a vos?.
Lo dejé de lado, pasé a una Handycam, de las chiquitas de Sony, MiniDv, muy linda pero un dolor de cabeza para desarmar. Desarmo, vuelvo a colocarle la correa (se había salido y por eso vino a reparación), armo de nuevo, la pruebo y... Perfecto.
Volvamos al equipo barato este que me está dando dolores de cabeza.

Desarmo, lo reviso, le pongo un disco (aún abierto) y anda. Con sumo cuidado lo voy cerrando un tornillo por vez, sin apretar demasiado ninguno, pongo todos, lo pruebo y... Anda 

Voy a entregar los trabajos esos al negocio del que me los mandaron y cuando voy a encender el DVD... No anda (insultos internos).
Vuelvo con él, que no me iba a ganar.

Tras un par de horas de probar, tocar, mover, enciende, no enciende, se me ocurre revisar las soldaduras "del" integrado (MT1336, SMD que hace/controla prácticamente todo ahí adentro). Bingo.
Resueldo los cuatro lados del integrado ese, lo insulto por las dudas (hay que descargar) y conecto la placa de nuevo. Anda perfecto.
Suena el coro de querubines, acomodo la placa (tiene forma de "U"), la fijo con el tornillo que debe fijarse, pongo la cubierta de plástico, su tornillo para mantenerla en el lugar, pruebo que ande y... Anda. Sonrisa, apoyo la tapa metálica, apenas si la presento, pruebo y... ¡Anda!.
Pongo los 6 tornillos de la base, pruebo y anda. "Ya está", pongo los 4 de la parte de atrás, enciendo de nuevo y la oriental madre que engendró al agricultor que cultivó el arroz que alimentó al niño que más tarde diseñaría esta basura: No enciende.

Desarmado, retoqueteado, revisado, subido y bajado, andaba. Lo armo, bien cerrado, incluso con alguna que otra sacudida y esas cosas, andaba bien. Perplejo y sin entender el porqué, pero contento de que anduviera, vuelvo con el aparato a ver al del local. Lo enchufo y... Otra vez a insultar.
Naaaaaaaaaaa... Estuvo andando hasta recién, estuve viendo una peli (mala, pero en DVD) y andaba...

Vuelta con el inmundo aparato ese abajo del brazo y así pasé de desarme a prueba y cierre de nuevo varias veces, siempre con el resultado de que al final no anduviera, o anduviera un ratito y se le acabara la buena onda. Lo dejaba unas horas, hacía otra cosa y el orgullo (prefiero decirle orgullo que testarudez) me llevaba de nuevo a ese aparatito barato. No me iba a ganar.
Le resoldé cuanto integradito podía estar molestando (sólo por las dudas), el receptor del IR y el LED de encendido que de tanto ir y venir estaban con las soldaduras medio partidas... Siempre igual: Al terminar de ensamblarlo, no andaba.

Llegó incluso a andar, pero en B/N. Un golpecito y arrancaba en colores de nuevo. Eso indicaba que estaba haciendo mal contacto el integrado que había resoldado. Imposible, si lo resoldé.
Reviso de nuevo y... varias soldaduras partidas de nuevo  
Acá hay algo rematadamente mal...

En un exceso de intelectualidad se me ocurrió ver cómo se cerraba el aparato. Es tan berreta (de mala calidad) que arquea el PCB al poner los tornillos y al arquearlo hace que se partan las soldaduras. Mientras hacen contacto, no hay drama, apenas se le mueve algún pin, todo al cuerno.
Insulté al otro agricultor, el que sembró el arroz que alimentó al que diseñó la carcasa, y me dispuse a cortar 1mm de cada soporte de los que estaban alrededor de donde está el integrado maldito.
Resoldé el integrado, probé, andaba. Acomodé todo, pero esta vez el PCB quedaba flotando en el extremo en que estaba el problema. Enciendo y... ¡Magia!.
Anda perfecto. Lo llevo, lo probamos, anda fenómeno.

Ese aparartito lo entregué esta mañana, con garantía que vence anteayer. Ahora faltará ver qué dice el tiempo sobre la reparación. Si no lo veo nunca más, seré bastante feliz...
Y todo por no cambiarle el láser 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

jaja, perdón cacho, pero debo confesar que me he reido a costilla de tu peregrinaje, con ese aparato....
Pero no podias ser más gráfico, fue un retrato, un manifico óleo de las escenas....

Creo que no hay cosa más tediosa que armar y desarmar miles de veces, yo no lo llamaria testarudez(auque tal vez tenga un pelin de ello, tiene que ver con uno mismo, de dejarse satisfecho uno mismo de ciertas cosas)

Y me has echo recordar algo, en el service que menciono por aqui...

Habia un televisor Zenith 14 pulgadas, donde una larga lista de buenos técnicos habian dejado su buena reputación, odiado como ninguno, en este caso habran insultado y maldecido al yanqui que lo diseño....

Como habia echo fama, que nada se me resistia, me lo presentan sin saber los malignos antecedentes del mismo...... y corri la misma suerte que los otros técnicoss no lo pude hacer andar..... y se me quedo atravezado como hueso de pollo.....

Claro, acostumbrado a resolver cosas recontracomplicadas, volver a la vida aparatos desauciados y venir y caer frente a un miserable B&N, era una mancha en mi foja de servicios.

Se lo fueron dando a otros y nada, era el campeón que llevaba una larga lista de técnicos a los cuales habia vencido.

Habia varios aparatos cuando llegue que estaban e esa categoria, y a los que logre poner en marcha, pero este condenado TV, recontrapesado como todo lo americano, de negro color, llevaba un record de más de 10 años sin que nadie lo pudera hacer andar....

Pasado un tiempo, casi un año, y en una baja de trabajo(era un sitema prepago) aprovechavamos para terminar algún clavo que habia quedado, llevar a cabo algua experiencia de cara a las reparaciones o hacernos alguno que otro apartejo que nos hiciera un poco más llevadera las tareas diarias....
Asi c/u de los técnicos estaba haciendo algo, de lo mecionado y me topo con el susodicho que miraba desafiante desde la estanteria...

Me quedo mirandolo, y de pronto senti que ese dia, llegaba el fin de su largo reinado y el recupero de mi reputación, asi que voy tomo al invatible y lo pongo sobre la mesa y aparece el hijo del dueño, "no no dejalo, ya esta ese pasa a desarme cuando haga falta algo, no pierdas tiempo, ya es ta le gano a todos hace cualquier otra cosa" y le digo "hoy siento que lo puedo hacer andar.... dejame intentarlo si no slae listo lo dejo".... "mmmm esta bien, hace el itento pero si no anda listo a desarme" me dice finalmente

Lo acomodo en la mesa, tomo algunos de los manuales para ver un poco el tema horizontal transsitorizado con bobina volante, los estudio un poco y comienzo a dibujar esa sección en una hoja, nada complicado 2Tr, la bobina unas pocas R y un par de capacidades, me fijo bien por donde se alimenta por donde esta la masa y lo analizo en el papel.

En el dibuje las patas de cada transistor pero sin ponr que era, entoncs voy viendo que aca tiene que ir el colector, por aca el emior y por este lado la base, hago lo mismo con el otro, sabiendo como se conecta diicho osicilador y obvio tambien veo las polaridades....

Tenia puesto cualquier cosa de cualquier forma, "el primero que lo desarmo se mando la macana, tal vez no pudo identificar el tr pero no dejo nada de como al menos iva puesto el original y como de ese modelo no habia circutio, reemplazo por lo que le parecio, y asi cada uno que lo agararo cambio a su parecer, para peor no habia ningun indicio de nada en la placa..
Cuando yo lo agarre la primera vez suponia que estaban en la posción correcta, los cambie por el mismo tipo porque estaban averiados...

Asi con el diagrama echo por mi retiro los tr que tenia y coloco dos TR's nuevos de la polaridad adecuada con las patas soldadas donde deben ir, enchufo enciendo y BINGO!!!!!, arranco, no lo podian creer, ¿que era? ¿que tenia? preguntaban mis compañeros, me felicitaban bajo el dueño a ver si era una cachada o era cierto.... y alli estaba funcionando perfectamente......
Tiempo después lo vendieron....

Gracias Cacho por participarnos de tu anecdota....
Tiene algo importante que yo rescato, la perseverancia, el insitir y lograr resultados.... porque luego eso representa un captial en experiencia, lo cual vale mucho, son desafios personales en los cuales es como rendir un examen en el cual podemos ver cuan preparado estamos...

Y esa es la idea compartir una anecdta propia o de terceros y aprender un poquito más cada dia, si algún dia cae un aparato de esos a nuestras mesas nos acordaremos de tue experiencia y alli en lo que hagamos, es decir lo enfrentamos o lo devolmenso nos dara a nosotros mismos una idea de la talla de técnico que somos.....

Saludos amigo y sigue participand con tus jugosas anecdotas...


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 24, 2010)

Me acuerdo de una, con un radiocasette con más años que yo. Me hago a desarmarlo para cambiarle el pote de volumen que fallaba, lo cambio lo pruebo y va, me dispongo a cerrarlo, lo pruebo y nada, le doy a Tuner y nada, pero si le doy a Tape sí. Vuelvo a abrir, suelto la plca principal e investigo. Miro en eso el selector de función y... ¡desoldado! Se conoce que el traqueteo había arrancado las islas y todo. Resueldo, hago bypass a las pistas y... ¡listo!. Entonces decido poner un interruptor de 220 V tipo pulsador de lamparilla en la entrada antes del trafo para apagar del todo y San Se acabó. 
Ahora no recuerdo casos, pero creo que alguno más le habrá pasado. Abrir algo para ajustar cualquier chorrada, o tras una reparación abrirlo muchas veces, que al final la acabas liando y gorda...


----------



## COSMICO (Nov 24, 2010)

Acordándome de algo, cierta vez la mama de un amigo
Envió razón con él, para que le revisara un TV B/N; por que la pantalla 
se le había achicado en forma horizontal, y que ya un técnico se lo había reparado
dos años antes, malaya mi sorpresa cuando lo destape
Y observe algo en un rincón dentro  del mueble que emanaba luz por algunos lados.
metí la mano y saque, unaaa bombillaa de 150 vatios pintada de negro para esconder la luz
El daño de este tiesto, era un condensador con fuga de la parte horizontal, y tal vez el tipo no le pillo la falla
y para que prendiera, "según la señora fue por eso la reparación" el magazo le coloco el foquito 
Para compensar el sobre consumo, y no se disparase la protección xray.
Ahí les dejo el tip por si alguien lo quiere aplicar a un televisorcito que no les encienda


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Asi es josefe, no hay peor cosa que cuando la cosa viern recontrafácil y zas!!! se te jode todo de una!!!

Sabes cosmico que vi eso un par de veces??? no lo podia creer, en los casos que vi el tipo ni se molesto en ver nada, puso la lámpara y listo....

Pero hay otra que fue monumental 

Llega al taller mencionado un TV con una falla muy extraña, se quedaba sin video estando tapado y al abrirlo funcionaba? y lo raro que encontramos una lámpara.....

Al principio no caimos  pero luego me di cuenta que habia un diodo que se habia puesto fotosensilble, fue como buscar una aguja en un pajar ya que llevaba una buena cantidad de esos de señal y cuerpo de vidrio, el técnico anterior no lo encontro y le puso una lámpara para que lo iluminara, cuando la lámpara se rompio, fallo.
Encontramos el condenado semiconductor y solucionamos la falla


Gracuas amigos por compartir sua anecdotas y experiencias y sigan participando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2010)

JAJAJA

Ya lo conté ésto , estaba reconstruyendo un motorcito de contínua con variador de "mojadores" , el tema es que el que los había arreglado antes , le había instalado un dimmer comercial de ventilador de techo.

Así que mande rebobinar los campos que se habían cortado (¿por vibración?) y lo armo primero con lo que tenía. Sale andando y hasta regulaba bién. Entonces mientras me voy a cenar lo dejo andando suavecito sobre la mesa para probar el rebobinado.

Apago la luz , baja las revoluciones  . . . enciendo la luz , sube las revoluciones . Primero lo relacioné con algo electrico . . . ¿ algun estilo de serie en mi instalación  ?

Y al analizarlo mejor , era el diac ese celestito pintado , con un cutter le quité algo mas de pintura y Voilá = un terrible foto diac .

Finalmente le repuse el circuito original con unijuntura .

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

una ves me trajeron un estéreo de automóvil   .lo repare lo  entregue ,al rato  regresa el cliente y me dice que al conectarlo exploto  todo y se prendió fuego ,la razón  lo conecto  a 220 v ,y  lo  peor fue que  yo  olvide el pedido del cliente,
que fue este ,textuales palabras '' arreglamelo  y quiero   que   funcione enchufan-dolo a 220 y   no en el auto''
me había olvidado de  entregarle la fuente,asi muy  amablemente  le compre otro estéreo y cliente contento y no perdido ¡¡¡¡


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> una ves me trajeron un estéreo de automóvil .lo repare lo entregue ,al rato regresa el cliente y me dice que al conectarlo exploto todo y se prendió fuego ,la razón lo conecto a 220 v ,y lo peor fue que yo olvide el pedido del cliente,
> que fue este ,textuales palabras '' arreglamelo y quiero que funcione enchufan-dolo a 220 y no en el auto''
> me había olvidado de entregarle la fuente,asi muy amablemente le compre otro estéreo y cliente contento y no perdido ¡¡¡¡


 

Menos mal que su majestad es electronico y no cirujano , "_ah, si esa cosita que me olvide es la pila de su marcapasos, _!! ja ja ja


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> :S, menos mal que no son medicos no? :S. Ni transtornada que estuviera me opero con ustedes . Broma. .



ya lo dijo Jazminia jajaja cuanta razón tienen jejejeje

Como esta majestad? me alegro verlo por aqui, tras haberse retirado por unos dias a su villa de verano (o primavera?)

Pero ese client suyo también cuando no vio el cable de 220 no le costaba nada preguntar, antes de hacer lo que hizo

Lástima no haber estado alli para inmortalizar el momento y colgarlo en youtube bajo el titulo "Como electrocutar un car audio" o "mislion imposible... esta grabación se autodestruir en..."

A un cliente asi lo etiquetaria "potencialmente peligroso"


----------



## COSMICO (Nov 25, 2010)

La gente es mundialll.
En los tiempos que reparaba televisores, tenia un tallercito;en eso llego un personaje 
con un tv de 27" al hombro preguntando  ¿ Señor, tiene una antena para este televisorcito?
! y para que lo trae le dije ?. Lo que pasa fue que el tecnico me dijo que tocaba llevar la muestra para comprarla..
Me acuerdo de cositas que me pasaro..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

llego blanco del susto al taller jajaja ,ahora a la distancia si hubiera estado bueno filmarlo 
aunque me costo unos pesos el olvido


----------



## yepec (Nov 26, 2010)

quisiera colaborar con un pequeño aporte, pero mi experiencia la vivi como cliente,

desde siempre me han gustado las cosas clasicas (llamese tambien biejas), dentro de este gusto tambien figuran un pequeño amplificador kenwood (mod. KA 6400), que me regalaron y otro amplificador marca gradiente (mod A1) los cuales por una descarga electrica se dejaron de escuchar,

pues ahi empezo mi viacrusis, 

lo llebe con un tecnico de la zona, segun me dijeron era el mejorcito, y despues de casi un mes que tubo los aparatos en su taller, me dijo que no podia arreglarlos por que ya eran demasiado viejos y ya no existian piezas para repararlos, me lleve los aparatos a casa y se me ocurrio abrirlos para saber a que se referia y a parte por curiosodad para saber como eran por dentro, esperando que algun cable o circuito tuviera algun letrero que dijera "cambiame yo soy el que se quemo", pero como esto no sucedio lo volvi a cerrar no sin antes tomarle algunas fotos.

pasado un tiempo llebe los amplificadores con otro tecnico que segun me habian dicho, el se dedicaba exclusivamente a reparar amplificadores y que no importaba la edad de estos, el siempre encontraba la falla y las piezas para repararlo, cuando de plano el no pudiera reparar algun ampli, era por que el tiempo de vida de este ya habia expirado, al oir este comentario me dio confianza y me anime a llevarselos, y una ves mas se tardo con ellos cerca de dos meses y me dijo casi lo mismo que el tecnico al que qnteiormente le habia llevado estos aparatos  " se quemo y ya no hay transistores, ademas el diagrama (plano esquematico) no lo habia ya en existencia y sin el era muy dificil saber cuales reemplazos se podrian usar ",y alejandome de su local iba pensando con una ch$%&da

paso el tiempo (bastante tiempo, de hecho fueron años) y buscando un plano para construir un bafle di con este foro, en el cual por casualidad, el compañero ratmayor posteo un plano de un amplificador de marca kenwood, y se me ocurrio preguntarle si de casualidad tendria el que ami me hacia falta, y para mi gran suerte tacatomon me pazo este plano, cuando revise la etapa de salida junto con el plano para identificar los transistores que se abian quemado y cambiarlos, me encontre con que en el plano figuraban mas piezas de las que el pcb contenia, por suerte aun tenia guardadas las fotografias que le habia tomado a la parte de los componentes, y al revisarlas, cual fue mi sorpresa, que ya le habian pasado el bisturi a este pobre aparato, ademas de que algunos componentes eran diferentes a los que anteiormente tenia,

en ese momento cai en la cuenta del comentario que me habian hecho *" siempre encuentra las piezas que necesitan los aparatos "* en ese momento supe como es que encontraba los componentes, lo malo es que a mis cosas les toco ser los donadores para otros aparatos, 

al dia de hoy ya tengo funcionando al 95% los amplificadores, solo me faltan ajustra unos pequeños detalles, pero con esto aprendi a que la flojera de intentar aprender algo nuevo no hace daño, ya que yo no queria meterles mano por la flojera de no leer y cultivarmem mas.

espero no haber desvirtuado la idea original de este post, y si lo hice les ruego me disculpen, pero mi intencion era que tambien se tubiera una pequeña experiencia de la jente que se encuentra del otro lado del  mostrador.

saludos....


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mejor que el técnico de casa y este Foro no hay nada...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2010)

yepec dijo:


> asi como existen buenos tecnicos como los que figuran participando dentro de este foro, existen tambien de los que solo son..... bueno no quisiera entrar en detalles.



pues   si no quieres entrar en detalles no lo menciones      pues alguien podria sentirce ''tocado'' u ofendido 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2010)

yepec, perfecto lo que contaste, esta vez desde el ángulo de un cliente.
Quedate tranquilo no se desvirtuo nada al contrario, todas esas historias sirven de un modo o de otro y muchas gracias por participar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2010)

Conozco un tipo que cuando te dice *"ya no tiene arreglo"* es porque antes de ponerle la tapa le pasó el chupete de At o un cable de la serie por toda la plaqueta  HDP !

A mi  me tocó una plaqueta a la cual la habían rayado con un cutter , entiéndase :raya de extremo a extremo con la punta de un cutter nuevo por debajo de la plaqueta ! *Casi no se ve* y le corta el 90 % de los circuitos :enfadado:


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 27, 2010)

Dilo, que tienes ganas: Hijo de put* ¡A prenderle fuego el local y denuncierle!


----------



## yepec (Nov 27, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> prenderle fuego el local y denuncierle!



en mi caso esto mismo lo pense hacer ( pero solo lo pense ) despues de que paso mi enojo, me puse a buscar si aun existian piezas para repararlo y mi sorpresa fue que, casi todo lo que necesitaba lo encontre en un solo local 

cuando los hice funcionar hasta mi esposa se sorprendio, ya que ella me insistia en que los tirara a la basura,


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 27, 2010)

Las mujeres (esposas y madres) generalmente lo tirarían todo si fuese por ellas, ¡pero si sirve!...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2010)

un cliente una ves me dijo ''preguntale a xxxxx que me conose''
al tiempo me encuentro con xxxxx    y le pregunte ,che el gallego te manda saludos dice que te conose-
(xxxxx es un técnico  ya retirado de las épocas de las valvulas)
resulta que el gallego pagaba un seguro y  este seguro  le cubría  la mano de obra de la repacion de una radio  y  un tv ,pero  no le cubría  los repuestos ,entonces xxxxx le cambiaba una válvula y por supuesto   se la cobraba,resulta que  una ves lo estaba espiando   y el gallego no  vio que le cambiara nada(  según el gallego no le cambio nada y segun xxxxx si le cambio una valvula )
al momento de cobrarle el gallego lo corrió   7 cuadras con un gran cuchillo  ,el gallego tiene un mercadito y supongo  que  fue el cuchillo de cortar quesos ,xxxxxx tenia un local de reparaciones  y venta de respuestos en temperley


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2010)

Lamentablemente, hay muchos de esos malos bichos que lo unico que hacen es arruinal la profesión y por causas de estos malos bichos, uno muchas veces paga los platos rotos.
Trabajando en el Service que siempre menciono, entra un tipo un dia a los gritos, la pobre secretaria quedo paralizada, porque este individuo gesticulaba amenzaba maldecia... por lo que levante y fui a ver que sucedia porque no estaban los dueños en ese momento, fue una situación muy tensa.

Lo escuche, y cuando termino, le dije, yo te esche en silencio ahora me escuchas a mi, y no le permiti decir ni ha, por que le dije me interrumpis y te saco del local y como estaba bastante enojado y tal vez más que el, el tipo me miro y se cayo, le dije, vos trajiste pedazos de un aparato, te recontra explicamos que podia arreglarse, te hicimos un presuspuesto, pero también te dijimos que podrian presentarse algunas fallas post reparación, porque es imposible saber la vida del material electrónico, que para eso se te daba una garantia de tanto tiempo.... 

Primero, al tipo que te arruino el aparato se lo retiraste y no le dijiste ni mu, no hiciste nada y ahora te venis a hacer el malo aca, a gritarle y maltratar a una empleada que nada tiene que ver, actuando como un loco desaforado, que te crees que somos nosotros? si al tipo que te mutilo el equipo no le dijiste nada porque tenemos que venir a escuchar toda clase de improperios.

Primero sos un desubicado, cuando fallo tenias que traerlo, no quedamos asi? no dijiste que eso harias? entonces porque apareces aca de esta manera, ahora andate descarga tu esupidez en otro lado y cuando creas que podes  comunicarte hablando veni y trae u aparato, pero antes vas a tener que pedir disculpas, y andate ya o llamo a la policia o te saco yo....

El tipo se fue, volvio a la semana, sereno, vino con la sra, pidio disculpas, se dio cuenta que habia actuado muy mal. Le dijimos, normalmente hay que esperar el turno pero espera un momento que lo revisamos y vemos si e algo rápido, efectivamente era un componente a punto de fallar y fallo se reemplazo se le hizo ver que ya estaba nuevamente funcionando, pero que lo dejara para asegurarnos que no tuviera otro problema, y que un par de dias lo viniera a buscar, y asi fue....

Fue uno de nuestros mejores clientes luego, y aquello quedo tan solo como una anecdota.

Esto nos paso y me ha pasado muchas veces....


Tambien me ha tocado recibir equipos que cuando venian los CI con zocalos se los sacaban y le ponian cualquier cosa(cuando se los ponian) TRC que estaban kaput, sin fly-back, sin micros
con yugos quemados(se los cambiaron) y asii....

A estos estos personajes en escencia dedique este tema, a estos que no llegan ni a aprendiz y que no enteindo como hay gente que los recomienda como buenos.....
Cobran mucho menos, incluso muchas veces menos de lo que cuesta un repuesto, y claro si se lo sustrajeron a otro que devolvieron sin podr hacer andar.... no tienen escrupulos de nada, son verdaderas malas personas que habria que escracharlas con nombre apellido y direcion para prevenir a otra gente.

Incluso son capaces de estafar hasta un colega, como lo he visto en numerosas ocaciones, imaginen que pueden hacer con un simple usuario....

En ese service teniamos toda la información posible de conseguir manuales fotocopias, siempre de algúnlado conseguiamos lo que no estaba en los manuales, gracias a ese manejo de información,  hicimos historia porque pusimos en marcha aparatos que normalmente hubieran sido dado de baja.

Experimentabamos soluciones y de un modo u otro lograbamos que el aparato funcionara correctamente.

Cuando algunos de los str escasearon los hicimos discretos, cuando no se conseguia ciertos tipos de flyback y teniamos muchos aparatos de esa marca abonados y la falla se repetia, desarmaba uno y haciamos un flyback a la antigua con triplicador en aparatos que han durado muchos años sinproblemas. también adaptamos flayback de otros modoelos que resultan que eran identicos solo con los pines en otra posición, gracias a que me conocia tan bien los circuitos que llegaba un aparto de marca rara o poco conocida le sacaba la tapa lo miraba un poco y decia, pasame el manual dorado, o el plateado(los hassa al principio eran de colores las tapas y diferentes y habia uncolor que predominaba) me acordaba en que manual estaba cada circuito, tenia un monton de fallas ya tipificadas, aunqeu siempre siempre caia algo que más de una vez estuve por renunciar, pero desistia tras lograr hacerlo andar...

Estos personajes, solo les importa el dinero, no les interesa aprender, he tenido muchos de compañeros son seres egoistas, quieren solo lo fácil

Si un técnico te habla más de los Philips MMMM  y si le dice estos apartos no sirven son malos es un cambiapiezas de una.........

Muy buenos todos los aportes, pero no goolpemos a nadie, no destruyamos con fuego sus locales pero si denunciemoslo, escrachemoslo, porque estas personas perjudican al usuario y a los que trabajamos honestamente ya que muchos vivimos de eso 

Saludos amigos y sigan participando

Majestad usted por aca, muy buena historia.....

Les paso, que trajeron un TV sin video pantalla oscura y con sonido? lo arreglan y cobraron un horizonta porque este estaba dañado pero no afectaba la fuente y por ello tenia audio? y a las semanas se lo tren diciendo esta igua, usted no le hizo nada? ja que problemita no?

En un caso de esos, la R limitadora de la tensión de filamento se abrio y tubo negro...

En otra oportunidad era el vertical y asi 

Los PHilips, el dolor de cabeza de los técnicos los que llevaban el TDA3560 de la serei Trensed ja cuantos cambiaron y más de una vez el referido CI y nada de nada hasta quere arrancarse los pelos....

Esta falla en su época amargo a más de un técnico, y era tan simplemente un capacitor que esaba alli cerquita de la pata 1 de 100uF X 16V.....................

Hay tipos irrascibles, despues de años de haberele arreglado mil cosas, te sale una mal y te quieren matar.....

Por eso un tipo en una AVda importante de la ciudad puso un gran letrero "Service Reparación Audio TV Liena Blanca  Y TODO LO QUE SU MARIDO ROMPA" asi tal cual esa última parte la resalte en mayúculas paorque asi estaba tanto que la primera vez que lo vi viniendo de trabajar fue lo primero que lei y me dij que? asi que al otro dia me fije bien y tal cual..... y me reia solo que h de p...... aqui los vagos ni asoman las narices jajajaja


Que bueo se esta poneindo con todas estas jugosas historias

Sigan participando, todas sirven y algo aprndemos y de paso es algo más que compartimos como en rueda de amigos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2010)

nunca  tuve problemas con   tv marca philip,si algo no  podía lo  consultaba con   con un amigo   que trabajo  en  el servís oficial de philip ,con los tda me paso  que no agarraba color y  con  otro  ic igual si tenia color .
tengo   clientes que  cuando les cae un  GE   o  RCA  ,ni lo abren me los traen directamente ,y  lo se  porque  siempre reniegan con la fuente ,el otro dia  por fin uno  que solo era el fusible o sea que ni lo miro ,me lo trajo directamente ,


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 27, 2010)

Recuerdo una reciente. Resulta que un profesor del insti me pidió que le reparase unos altavoces de PC que se usan junto a un cañon. Era cambiar los cables, ya que las entradas se habían ido de moverse, y aproveché para alargar los cables, tanto el de 220, como el de red o el que va al otro altavoz (le puse 5 m). Hice un presupuesto de 5 € (3,4 € materiales y el resto una pizca de beneficio), pero no sabía si cobrárselo, por ser un favor. A los pocos días una reunión del Consejo Escolar me hizo ver el colador que tenemos y me hizo replantearme la situación. Entonces lo dejé claro: 3,4 €. Presento el presupuesto a dirección, lo acepta y lo llevo a cabo. Cuando voy a cobrar, el administrador me pregunta cuánto, ya que como que se fiaba de mí. Me surgen dudas si decir 4 €, pero dije 3,4 €, aunque fuese por los Vatios hora del soldador, los miligramos de estaño y los centímetros de tubo termorretráctil. Nada de nada... Y ahora tengo en mente un multivibrador astable al 50% con un 555 para oscilar las luces del salón de actos, pero a costo pagado, más bien un regalo (me interesa más a mí, ya que el otro día en una actuación acabé con los dedos doloridos de oscilar a mano)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Esta historia es verídica. Voy a lo de un amigo que se dedica a reparaciones, cuando llego, estaba protestando y maldiciendo. Le pregunto "qué te pasa?" y me contesta, este p..o televisor, ya le cambié todo y no funca.
Luego de 2 o 3 mediciones, le digo, está quemado el transistor del horizontal, a lo que me contesta "jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa recién lo cambié, es nuevo", a lo que yo le respondo, "no me importa, está cag..o", y el muy empedernido me dice "si es eso, me corto los hue.os".
Consecuencia, ahora canta en un coro como tenor! (esto último es mentira, pero el resto es cierto).
Efectivamente, comenzamos a conocer los efectos de los componentes "truchos". Todo un logro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2010)

Luisito , un técnico amigo , tiene un BUEN transistor de salida horizontal D , de un 29' , ya con el disipador y tres cables , así que hace la prueba rapidito.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2010)

muy buenos muchachos, lamento tu dedo entumecido Josefe, pero esas cossas no se olvidan más...
Black!!! que hiciste con tu amigo? cuando llegas esta arrancandose los pelos el pobre y termina castrado....??? ayayay...... jajaja seguia tu broma Black, demostración contundente. 

Eso me recuerda que tenia un compañero que al igual que yo trabajamos en una empresa gráfica y luego desuntabamos el vicio arreglando cosas, le habian llevado un monitor, tenia rota la fuente  llevaba como CI el UC3842, no lo podia hacer andar, y ya lo estaban apurando, recuerdo que le consegui el manual de ese monitor y nada, ofreci ir el finde semana para verlo juntos, pero antes de eso cayo el dueño medio furiosos por el tiempo y este no le quedo otra que prestarle su propio monitor

Pasado un largo tiempo me topo con un  monitor, dañado el Mofet y dañado el UC3842, cuando me lo traen como yo tenia el esquema interno se me da por fijarme en el zener con el que regula los 12V en corto!!! obvio no arranco ni ahi.... en ese momento yo llevaba poco tiempo en ese service y uno de los técnicos se encargaba del material y lo primro que dijo ja seguro que lo quemaste vos, fueron y compraron otro y según el lo habia quemado yo con el tester, lo ponemos y no arranca, y fiel a su lema, eta mal reparado por eso no arranca..... Lo gracioso que externamente lleva dos o tres cosas asi que no hay mucho para ver mido a la entrada por donde  se alimentay me mide 0V, y el otro claro tiene habiert la R (de gran valor) saco la R media correctamente, le digo bueno ya que según vos yo no lo se reparar arregaldo vos, y midio y recontra midio y nada y en eso estaba el dueño y me dice " que crees que es" el CI que viene dañado, el otro refunfuñaba que no... le pido ir yo al negocio donde compramos ya que me conocen y me llevo un tester, llego alli y le digo al dueño estos estan malos, obvio me dice no puede ser y llevaba la hoja impresa para que vea. Trae la caja donde los tenia y empezamos a medir todos los de ese fabricante ninguno servia tenia de otras dos marcas los probamos y esos al menos no tenian el zener en corto, me lleve dos de cada uno y regrese. lo puse y encendio de una.....
y me recordaba de mi compañero y lo llame, y me dice "Sabes que le tuve que dejar mi monitor?" y le comente la falla y me dice "todavia lo tengo!!! ¿donde lo compraste?" asi que fue compro y lo pudo ponr en marcha, estuvo parado varios años por ese componente

Amigo two meter's eso solia hacer cuando era jefe de taller tenia un terrible TR de Horizontal, que para quemrlo habia que ser poco menos que mandrake y lo tenia montado sobre un generoso disipador.... y tenia otro para las fuentes...... que épocas aquellas de los ecapsulados TO3 metálicos.....

De alli traigo una anecdota que me piden que la cuenta, yo no queria hacerla porque va a levantar polvareda, asi que de una anticipo es real y tengo testigos de ella el que lo creer lo cree y el que no no asi de simple....

Cuañndo entre a ese Service, ocurrio algo curioso que yo al principio ni cuenta me habia dado, y que luego los dueños me comentaron, tenia un muy bajos indice de rotura de repuestos y lo más curioso es que tras un arreglo no rompia los TR de salida horizontal, yo hacia todo un chequeo previo y lo colocaba cuando tenia un grado de certeza y asi fue que transcurrieron dos añso..... si dos años sin romper uno....
Pero..... una desgraciada mañana de otonño reparando un TV SANYO que se vendia armado y en KIT, cuyo mueble era metalico si bien estaba pintado simil madera el modelo era CP6170 y que solia salri en algunas revistas de la época....
Estaba reaparando la fuente,(una fuente serie con resistecia shunt) lo pongo en marcha arrancay se apaga.... mido aqui mido alla y nooooooooooooooo el TR de la fuene en corto!!! en ese momento fue demoledor me senti remal y volvi a medir todo de nuevo y me decia que me deje sin medir.... todo estaba bien los transisotes, resistencia y capacitores todo estaba bien, cambio y de nuevo se me rompe no lo poida creer en menos de 5 minutos tenia dos cadaveres... sentia un malestar tan fuerte que tnia ganas de irme, por lo que lo deje a un lado, era un largo banco de trabajo y me fui a la otra punta y alli estaba con otro y llega Marcelo(el hijo del dueño del service) y me ve llamativamente de este otro lado y me dice porque dejaste aquiel, le conteste."lo deje un rato después lo sigo" pero porque me dice que paso y yo le decia "dejao ahi, después te digo" y eso le parecio raro poque yo no actuaa asi, pero dale me dice contame que paso y le digo "fijate al lado del tele" va y se fija y me dice hay dos transistores usados y le digo "medilos" y los mide y me dcien, estan rotos.... claro el no se imaginaba que ean lo que yo habia puesto creia al principio que eran los que saque, y le digo "bueno eso paso" claro el otro no entenida nada y le digo"se me rompieron..." Noooooooooooo me dice en serrio?? "Si " le digo y este saltaba de alegria y se va a la ofiicina diciendo esto merece un festejo previo decirme bienvenido al mundo de lo normal y se mataba de risa yo queria irme y me dice no te vas poner mal por dos trnasistores,,,, y se fue a buscarlo al padre que estaba variso pisos más arriba y este bajo sonrisa de oreja a oreja, yo me sentia morir y ellos querian festejar.... tanto que vino ylos midio porque creia que era una broma nuestra, me invitaron a comer bien en fin.....  Ese dia no lo toque más

Al otro dia vien y lo encare para mirar que era y mirando y mirndo me dosy que uno de los dos fusibles que tiene estaba suelto es decir no estaba firmemente sujeto hacia mal contacto y me decia no puede ser que esto me rompio los dos trnsisotrs sustitui el soporte y el TR dañado y lo encendi marcaba 110V justoso conecte el horizontal (la prueba preivia la hacia con lámpara de carga) y encendio lo más bien.....
y Marcelo me dice que era? y le muestro el portafusilble.... nooo eso te mato tut primeros transisotres??? 

De alli de muy de vez en cuadno incineraba alguno, pero al menos estaba tranquilo no hacia montañitas como solian hacer otros......

Saludos y sigan participando.....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 2, 2010)

Vamos bien panda, al menos tenés 2 cadáveres declarados! jajajajaja

Cuento otra con el mismo amigo que conté la anterior.
Un TV Saba, no recuerdo el modelo, luego de una tormenta dejó de funcionar. Lo intentó reparar, y llegó a que arrancara, pero no cambiaba los canales. El diagnostico era simple, había un integrado que manejaba el cambio de canales y estaba quemado. Fue a comprar el reemplazo, y ni ahí, no existía.
Como el TV era de otro amigo en común, le dije "si querés te ayudo", a lo que me respondió "ja, y que vas a hacer, fabricar el integrado?", y le respondí "veremos (dijo un ciego)".
Mido todo (ya para esa época tenía mi osciloscopio que aún conservo -Leader LBO-508A-) y efectivamente el integrado estaba quemado, salvo un detalles, no todo. Por el circuito vi que tenía internamente una salida BCD y luego un multiplexor, el cual hacía el cambio de canales. Armé una placa con un multiplexor y varios diodos, empecé a conectar y me dice "si eso anda, me emplumo".
Efectivamente, ahora vuela (lo cual no es cierto, pero me resulta gracioso cada vez que se lo menciono).

PD y fuera de tema, el dilema: 





> The deepest challenge of designing high fidelity equipment is finding the common ground between truth and beauty, left brain/right brain, or more plainly, reconciling the interior experience of listening with the technical world of measurements. If you can’t reconcile the two, or insist that only one exists, you are flying blind.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2010)

Asi es black y no son lemures jejejeje.....

Esas terribles declaraciones que luego quedaran como jugosas anecdotas a ver veamos un amigo cantando en un coro, el otro volando...... donde terminara..... jaja

Muy bueno ese oscilopio black, a pesar de sua añitos muchos mejor que otros que son nuevos.

En el fuea de tema muy bueno y yo soy partidario de que todo es conciliable y todo depende porque nada es absosluto todo es relativo.

Sobre todo relativos a las capacidades de las cualidades intinsecas del ser humano

Gracias Black.....

Muy buenos aportes

Sigamos participando....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2010)

cuando corten cablecitos de colores y   vean un rojo ,nomas  presten atención   antes de corten  los cables del tester,


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cuando corten cablecitos de colores y   vean un rojo ,nomas  presten atención   antes de corten  los cables del tester,



A buen entendedor... 
Es claro que a Mort le pasó eso.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2010)

solo  una ves con el color  rojo y   otra bes con el cable negro ,Mort es muy distraído


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 2, 2010)

Estimado y nunca bien ponderado rey: es posible que haya dejado de hacer alguna de todas las macanas posibles e imposibles de hacer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2010)

estaba cortando los cables de una fuente atx  ,para aprovechar  los cables en   otra cosa y en el manojo corte   los del tester ,ay estaban los cables amarillos ,negros  ,rojos ,alguno mas de otro color y  los  dos del tester también ya que estaba ,
maldita alicate endemoniada ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
PD:
       si soy conocido por algo es porque  yo nunca tengo la culpa


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 2, 2010)

Si claro, la culpa fue del alicate! Estaría poseído por algún demonio infernal que manejó tu mano para lograr tal fin?
Para mí que fue eso, lo exorcizaste ya que el rey jamás haría eso por motu propio.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2010)

Chavales que me habeis echo reir de ganas......    

Me imagino el destino de eso pobres alicates.... habra sobrecalentado su marmita a más no poder y los alicates al fondo lanzar cual digno hereje merecedor del fuego exterminador.....

Phsss no digan nada su majestad incursiona en un nuevo negocio es proveedor de puntas para tester y alicates( lo que no saben los pobres incauto lo sádico que son estos alicates)
yo no dije nada eh

Les cuento una cuando fui jefe de mantenimiento. Habia un muchacho nuevo que venia con mucho cartel no entraba en el equipo de trabajo de lo ancho que era je

Un dia estaba haciendo un reemplazo de un tramo de cable tipo taller, lo vi salir con el rollo y el enchufe y yo segui con lo mio al cabo de un rato siento un tremendo ruido, como una explosión que provenia de los galpones centrales, presuroso me dirigo haber que paso, entro rápido y pregunto que paso, los atorrantes de mis compañeros lo cargaban mal al nuevo. lo veo estaba blanbo como un papel, pregunto que paso que fue ese ruido y este palido como un papel sin sangre se va y los otros m e cuenta la maniobra. puso la ficha en el extremo del cable la enchufi extendio el cable para ver el largo y una vez que tenia el largo le metio el alicate imaginense que paso que tal eh? ahora vien lo mejor el enchufo no era de 220 era trifásica a 380 unio las tres fase con el alicate un corto de aquellos no se mato de caualidad
Avisa para que nos peinemos la próxima le decian, no seas egositas vos solo queres salir en la foto el pobre alicate murio elctrocutado


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 2, 2010)

Pobre alicate sniffffff 
Como ya estamos en confianza, cuento esta.
Trabajo: instalación planta terrena de Martínez (si mal no recuerdo) en Buenos Aires, Capital Federal.
Fue una de las primeras plantas con capacidad de transmitir datos digitales de alta velocidad para aquella época.
La posición de la antena, está controlada obviamente, y esto se realiza a través de un conductor de chiquicientos contactos.
Al que le tocaba armar el conector, luego de varias horas de trabajo, se lo muestra al supervisor, y el supervisor le dice: "Las conexiones están perfectas, que bién!", luego de eso, toma un alicate y corta tooooooodos los cables!
A ver si adivinan porqué fué.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

Porque puso una ficha que no era la que debía, probablemente una hembra en lugar de un macho o viceversa (nunca me pasó ).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2010)

bueno me paso  ,cuando estoy armando los controles  remotos,los receptores luego de probarlo ,tengo que  cortar el cable dejando un  chicote, después de  3 horas haciendo lo mismo,la mente empieza a divagar y pensar en otras cosas,otros  proyectos ,mujeres   etc etc etc ,asta que   bumm un chispazo y  se corta  la luz,salto la térmica ,desde el otro piso   me gritan gustavoo estas bien ?fuiste vos ---yo-- se corto la luzz 
había cortado el cable sin desenchufarlo de los 220 ,la alicate endemoniada le  quedo  un   agujero en el filo y yo   con un susto 
PD:
    sime acuerdo luego  subo  una foto de la   endemoniada alicate


> Pobre alicate sniffffff
> 
> Al que le tocaba armar el conector, luego de varias horas de trabajo, se lo muestra al supervisor, y el supervisor le dice: "Las conexiones están perfectas, que bién!", luego de eso, toma un alicate y corta tooooooodos los cables!
> A ver si adivinan porqué fué.


porque  ????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2010)

Voy a arreglar una maquina , entonces le pregunto al maquinista :
¿de donde se corta la luz de ésta?
De aquí me dice y acciona la llave apagándola

Listo . . . agarro el alicate y corto un par de cables juntos  y a la mer el fogonazo .

El TARADO me mostró como se apagaba y la volvió a encender    .

No consigo alicates buenos a 45º    

[QUOTE/voz de llanto] Extraño mi alicate de 45 [/QUOTE/voz de llanto]


----------



## COSMICO (Dic 2, 2010)

Reparacion de punta, con pocos instrumentos.

En 1986 ayudando a un señor en su taller de servicio, esto era zona rural.
Era yo muy joven, y muy inquieto por la electrónica, acabado de salir del colegio.
Como ya entendia algo de la reparacion de tv y sonido, el señor aquel me comento
acerca de un tv.Crown CT1410M de estos de selector manual, pero a color
el bendito aparato,no daba color. El pobre hombre le cambio el selector de canales pues decia 
que al precionarlo un tanto el color regresaba, y ya le había limpiado varias veces.
Le cambio el ic de jungla, para ese tiempo el la7670 -80Ap, si no mal recuerdo.
estaba desesperado..Chequee el tv probando y revisando muy prolijamente, circuito apc detector killer
cristal 3.579545 y nada, depronto salio el hombre aburrido, pues yo tampoco daba con el daño.
Y dice,!mas bien como que le traigo un cafe para que se relaje..muy curioso yo, tome el destornillador
de la mesa, y me puse a dar de golpes a cada componente,suavemente para ver si pasaba algo,,umm soldaura pensaba yo.
Se me cayo el destornillador en el tv y saltaron chispas..ahyyaaayy; se me apago.Tome rapido el multimetro y probe fusible.Dañado, coloque la serie; en corto el tv.Puente rectificador dañado
le cambie diodo por diodo, y prende el aparatejo, con color muy bonito y todo ajaja..
El amigo cuando llego con mi cafe, salto de alegria.
Pensando en esto, y como la falla se le presento al hombre de nuevo en otra maquina, en mi ignorancia 
culpe el puente de diodos, y nada de nada, otra vez los mismos pasos y nada de nada.
le dije al hombre, esta haciendo frio; traiga cafecito..Y le mando un destornillador, por ahy mas o menos en el lugar del corto aquella pasada vez..Se apagoo el tv fusible y puente dañados.
Cambio todo; y fullll tv con color de nuevo.Le repare 5 aparatos al hombre así; pues la falla era comun en este modelo, no fui capaz de decirle lo que les hacia, me daba pena..Siempre le decia, taigame cafecito y ya le soluciono..Como a los diez años le conte y el hombre se ataco a reir,,solo decia.Verdad ustede me esta tomando del pelo.! No haber sabido ¡ despues llegaron mas pero como usted no regreso mas al pueblo, me toco devolver varios de esos tv's por la misma falla...Quien me supera el metodo de ajuste finoo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 2, 2010)

No chacho, por eso no fue. Dije que el supervisor dijo que la conexión estaba bien!
Solo faltaba un detalle......


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

Se olvidó de pasar el "capuchón" por el cable antes de hacer las conexiones o se equivocó de cable a conectar...



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No *chacho*, por eso no fue


Tirá una pista, *Black Jack* (sí, también lo leí )

Saludos

PS: No serás pariente de @karapalida vos, ¿no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 2, 2010)

> Se olvidó de pasar el "capuchón" por el cable antes de hacer las conexiones


 Siiiiiiiiiiiiiii tal cual, el "capuchón" estaba fuera del cable. Lo miré y se le caían la lágrimas (de verdad).



> No chacho, por eso no fue.
> Tirá una pista, Black Jack (sí, también lo leí )


No se te pasa una...... Sorry chacho, digo cacho!



> PS: No serás pariente de Karapálida vos, ¿no?


Juro que no, yo sí tengo especiales talentos, tales como hacer pavadas de alto nivel o final (Hi End Pavadus) o de mediano (Mid), eso sí, nunca de bajo (Low).


> “I have no special talents. I am only passionately curious.”


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 2, 2010)

Haber si adivino.se olvido de poner el capuchon de la ficha?

EDIT: Hasta que conteste me ganaron de mano!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2010)

Mer!!! me lo perdi poque me quede sin la net!!!!! casi 12 hs  grrrr

Buenísimos los aportes!!! y acertijo de Black genial!!! ahora Black Jack????  Black es la segunda vez que te leo que te dicen eso, asi le dicen ala bandea inlglesa........ 


Ah, no le pidan prestado el alicate prestado a su majestad anda a saber que cosa te corta jajajaja
Por lo visto estimado rey, ya conocen de sus travesuras se corta la luz y quien fue?  jajajaja

2Mts. que buena que son esa alicates s 45ª tengo dos una de corte al ras y otra que te deja el largo del terminal justo para soladar


Genial muchachos esto esta cada día más jugoso

Sigamos participando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2010)

Si "era" uno de 45º de corte al raz   

Y no los consigo


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 3, 2010)

A mí alguna vez me ha pasado de montar un conector de audio, y se me había trabado un poco la soldadura, acabo y veo que la capucha no está puesta... ahhhhhhhhh. Alguna vez corté el cable antes que desoldar (y más de una)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2010)

es lo mas normal eso,o cuando  con paciencia armas un enchufe y   queda el capuchón afuera,,y lo  peor es que  en la otra punta ya esta  armada y  por  ay no  podemos deslizar el capuchón


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 3, 2010)

Pero 1 (o dos) y no más... Ya no se olvida (justo para que en el próximo la líe)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

Cada tanto te olvidás igual de poner antes el capuchón 

Sonó rarito eso 

Digo que será que no tomé la pastillita rosa que cada tanto , si armo un vulgar enchufe . . . debo re-armarlo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cada tanto te olvidás igual de poner antes el capuchón...


Nunca jamás me pasó eso. Adiviné porque... adiviné. Me contó un amigo que le pasó.
Y menos que menos me pasó esto que comenta 2m, sólo que después no cortás cables, sino clavos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Esto deberá ir al submundo, pero es más fuerte que yo.........


> sólo que después no cortás cables, sino clavos


 en realidad, son bulones, y no se cortan justamente con el alicate jajajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

. . . mi amor . . . tengo un pequeño atraso . . . 


corrijo corrijo ---> retraso


----------



## pandacba (Dic 21, 2010)

En una fábrica, llega un nuevo empleado patrocinado por el jefe de planta, en la diaria rutina se averia el control de velocidad de una máquina que rebobina papel, procesando bobinas de hasta 1200Kg, en anchos de 1,30 y diametro idem....
Este la examina y determina que se ha "quemado" el motor del variador de velocidad(a cadena) por lo que lo sustrae, se trata de una unidad trifásica de 1hp, pide precio, consigue la autorización y el dinero y cuando esta a punto de llevarlo el jefe de planta lo ve en el taller de mantenimiento y se da cuenta que no tiene olor a quemado, y le pregunta si lo probo, recibiendo por respuesta un no, lo conectan y lo prueban y el motor en cuestión fucnionaba impecablemete.........

Asi que se dirigen a la máquina, y le pregunto si reviso el tablero de mando, a lo que responde que no......
Revisan y solo era un pulsador haciendo mal contacto........

Ese maniobra errada hizo perder un dia de labor en dicha máquina, que a su vez alimenta de papel  al resto de la planta, asi que imaginen como estaba el operario de la misma.......


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 2, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces ya se donde deje el estaño !!!



esa es muy de las mias :cabezon:

me se miles de historia, en nuestra ciudad entre los técnicos nos contamos las historias y yo como técnico retirado me sigo juntando con ellos y la verdad uno no es tan mal técnico al escucharlas y uno se impresiona que también a un profesional se le cae el birrete. 

Historial de la vieja escuela tales como: 

*el philliphone
el circunvalador 
fusible de exitacion 
se le quebró el software
ese es el tema
se quemo el timer (foneticamente taimer)
la plaquetita
debe ser un cablecito suelto
mi cuñado sabe
el otro día mi hijo lo reparo, pero hoy no tiene tiempo
y no se le puede hacer nada
me quemo todos los filtros 
es el flyback (por mas)
no se le salio un humito
debe tener la resistencia quemada 
debe ser el fusible
no se consigue el valor de la resistencia
los tanquesitos y el resitron
pal kilo
para que lo chicos jueguen
mañana paso*

en fin son miles las historias y anecdota que en una tarde de mate entre técnicos y en el taller de alguno se pueden dar. 

posdata: y la que me fascina *se agoto el tubo *


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Compartila esa fue la idea cuando hice este post, que se compartieran, ya que uno pasa un buen momento y alguno algo aprende, 
Asi que te invito a contarlas, y no importa si son actuales o cuando estabas activo, todas son interesantes y bienvenidas

Un cordial saludo y espero poder leerte seguido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

sstc dijo:


> esa es muy de las mias :cabezon:
> 
> 
> 
> posdata: y la que me fascina *se agoto el tubo *


pero el tubo si se agota ¡¡¡¡¡ es una válvula gigante


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 2, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero el tubo si se agota ¡¡¡¡¡ es una válvula gigante


 

El tubo antiguamente era mas propenso a agotarse eso es cierto, no es que yo lo allá vivido apenas tengo 27 años los títulos están dados por así llamarlos porque cuando pasa algo similar o la misma situación decimos tal.

Veré cuales puedo contar no todos son acto para todo publico hay cosas que no se cuenta secretos de taller.

Ósea en concreto la de *el tubo se agoto* es porque no te dejaron nada adentro _que te sacaron componentes_ y se los pusieron a otro para sacar otro equipo del taller y el que entro que espere 

Esto es inmoral (los hechos y dependiendo de donde se lo mire) pero siempre se le devuelve al cliente solo que se le demora hasta conseguir de nuevo los componentes para que funcione. Y se repara el que estaba esperando un cliente hace 6 meses.

Se dice así porque _un tuvo de TV no se consigue_ el cliente no sabe, pero le da al técnico la ventaja de 2 meses para conseguir los componentes por hay es solo un fusible, pero el tecnico necesita los componente para un televisor que estuvo tirado porque no aparecía los componentes y para que no se llenen de tierra emplean ese método mas conocido como “el tubo se agoto” 

Esto pertenese a un tecnico amigo _C. Fuente_ Salud amigo.  




Ojo y presten atención lo que yo cuento no es para que lo apliquen y no tomen ventaja económica de esto lo que cuento solo es para que tenga una idea que no vivimos en un mundo color rosa que siempre les van a golpear duro y que siempre les va a costar hacer feliz a un cliente y que nunca va a quedar satisfecho, y siempre todo será caro para ellos, no los culpo protegen su dinero.

les voy a dejar unas de las frases que me llevo a trabajar con ellos y no terminar siendo enemigo de nadie *El cliente siempre tiene la razón hasta que paga* y eso es ley


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

ahhh mer......... hno:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 2, 2011)

Posdata el tubo no se agota como piensa usted el gas a lo sumo se ioniza (pero como a los mil siglos) pero lo que pasaba cuando técnico originalmente decían se agoto el tubo significa que el filamento estaba desgastado. Y se eleva la tension del mismo. Después les cuento bien, de válvula sé muy poco _el Italiano pitaro_ técnico de la vieja escuela como el no hay


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Cuando se habla que un tubo se agota, no tiene que ver ni con el aire, ni con el gas, ni con el filamento, tiene que ver con el material que recubre el Cátodo, es decir deja de emitir electrones.

Es decir el agotammiento se refiere a la capacidad o no de emitir electrones, por eso era común controlar la corriete de Cátodo para saber el nivel de emisión del mismo.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Cuando se habla que un tubo se agota, no tiene que ver ni con el aire, ni con el gas, ni con el filamento, tiene que ver con el material que recubre el Cátodo, es decir deja de emitir electrones.
> 
> Es decir el agotammiento se refiere a la capacidad o no de emitir electrones, por eso era común controlar la corriete de Cátodo para saber el nivel de emisión del mismo.


Asi Es colega efectivamente,esa es la verdad de los trc,te acordas panda ,cuando la gente decia que les ponian gas jajajaja,.Para agregar algo mas al tema de las fichas y sus capuchones,les dire que en mi juventud ,trabajaba en una empresa que reparaba equipos marinos,y siempre me tocaba soldar la ficha multipar que conecta la antena del radar con el indicador ,en la embarcacion ,y no saben que molesto es darse cuenta que despues de haber soladado 40 cables no le puse el capuchon ,pedazo de pelotu.......y bueh son cosas de la juventud ,aunque igual ahora que estoy mas mayor me sigue pasando ,con los cables coaxiles de transmision jeje.

Saludos Gente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 2, 2011)

---------- Bueno el de arriba sé desvirtuó ---------- 




pandacba dijo:


> Cuando se habla que un tubo se agota, no tiene que ver ni con el aire, ni con el gas, ni con el filamento, tiene que ver con el material que recubre el Cátodo, es decir deja de emitir electrones.
> 
> Es decir el agotammiento se refiere a la capacidad o no de emitir electrones, por eso era común controlar la corriete de Cátodo para saber el nivel de emisión del mismo.






Físicamente imposible, dejar de emitir electrones

*Desgaste de fósforo por bombardeo.*

Son muchos los problemas en un TRC, pero lleguemos a un acuerdo no estamos hablando de gas ni de cómo funciona un tubo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

si el fosforo de gasta se ve opaco ,si se ve borroso muy borroso ,es porque tengo que ver el oculista¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 2, 2011)

sstc dijo:


> Posdata el tubo no se agota como piensa usted el gas a lo sumo se ioniza (pero como a los mil siglos)


 Pero de que gas estás hablando?  


> pero lo que pasaba cuando técnico originalmente decían se agoto el tubo significa que el filamento estaba desgastado. Y se eleva la tension del mismo.


No pibe, lo que se degrada es el recubrimiento del cátodo y en consecuencia emite menos electrones.  Como la emisión depende de la temperatura, se le eleva la tensión al filamento para compensar.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Perfecto es tal como dice eduardo, por eso en lar era del B&W existieron unos trafitos que se utilzaban para aumentar el voltaje en consecuencia el calor de filamento para forzar a emitir más electrónes, si no fuera asi porque se lee reemplazaba al TRC color solo los cañones?

Si fuera tal como dices, porque se reemplazaban los tubos de vacio, o porque tienen especificadas una cantidad de horas de vida útil? alli no hay ningún fosforo pero si sigue existiendo el cátodo, que es el que se arruina

Que habia tubos que se degradaba el fóforo seguro, pero eso es otra historia y no tiene nada que ver con el agotamiento del cátodo, de echo los fenomenos se visualizaban de forma muy difernete



el-rey-julien dijo:


> si el fosforo de gasta se ve opaco ,si se ve borroso muy borroso ,es porque tengo que ver el oculista¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


jajaja buenísimo majestad me gusto





sstc dijo:


> ---------- Bueno el de arriba sé desvirtuó ----------



El de arriba tiene nick es el Griego y lo que dijo esta perfectamete acorde al espiritu de este tema, si lees al principio tiene que ver principalmente con los cambiapiezas pero también con anecdotas y gags del oficio, los compañeros han contado varias que les ha sucedido, el tema es amplio y diverso y todos pueden participar con historias propias, de terceros, que se las contaron, que las leyeron etc etc

Cordial saludo y esperamos más anecdotas, historias, etc....


PD de repente puede tratarse de un técnico de aquellos que los hubo en este país ante los cuales hay que sacarse el sombrero, todo lo que tiene que ver con el trabajo en electrónica y afines es bienvendio.

Para que tengas un poco idea del espiritu de muchos de los que estamos posteando aqui deberias ver el tema --> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/electronicos-comprando-cosas-off-topic-39228/

se los recomiendo a todos los que no lo leyeron, no tiene desperdicio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

ay va una reciente,
un cliente me trae un tv y me dice ay que cambiar la plaquetita 
yo respondo --bueno lo reviso y me fijo,pero la placa no se cambia,lo que se cambia son los componentes dañados
el cliente    --pero el otro cervis me dijo que ay que cambiar la placa¡¡
yo      --espera que lo reviso y te digo mas o menos
lo abro al tv y le digo --si ay que cambiar la placa ,porque no la tiene ¡¡¡
el tv estaba sin la placa,solo el tubo,yugo y los parlantes¡¡¡¡¡
el cliente esta ves si tenia la razón


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 2, 2011)

Lo que se desvirtuó lo dije por mí, y  pibe no es mi nick. 

Voy  buscar un mango mas largo


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 2, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ay va una reciente,
> un cliente me trae un tv y me dice ay que cambiar la plaquetita
> yo respondo --bueno lo reviso y me fijo,pero la placa no se cambia,lo que se cambia son los componentes dañados
> el cliente    --pero el otro cervis me dijo que ay que cambiar la placa¡¡
> ...


Eso es bastante frecuente. Les llevan un aparato y si el cliente no acepta el presupuesto se quedan con componentes o los queman.  
Imbéciles (porque cuido el idioma) que necesitan mostrar lo "vivos" que son rompiendo algo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Tengo un amigo que me trae trabajo, es un mata TDA4600/1

No puede hacer funcionar ninguna fuente con ese CI y lo peor lo termina quemando,
La penultima vez viene trae el TDA4601 lo pongo se lo pruebo y le muestro que anda..... ponele el transistor de horizontal asi queda termindo se lo pone y ni arranca!!! TDA4601 fusilado......
Se lo lleba amargado y compra otro seún el logro que funcione con la lámpara de carga pero cuando le puso el horizontal no funcionaba y otro TDa al cementerio de Silicio...............

Me trae un chasis de un CUC200 un grundig 1412 ya le habia sacado el TDA4601 y me trae una fuente génerica para que se la adapte, reviso la fuente original y encuentro la falla y no era el TDA!!!! y le digo que me traiga el TDA que le saco, y no lo encotro!!!!

Ve un TDA4601 y rompe en llanto!!!!

Convengamos que el TDA4600/1 creado por Siemens se las trae, si no lo conoces bien lo freis en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, tuve la gran suerte que le agarre la vuelta de entrada, es un CI que hizo llorar a más de uno, hoy es bastante caro comparado con el resto más caro aún el TDA3460 del CUC3400 al que algunos recordaran como "Caro pero el mejor" la propaganda de Aurora, los qe los conocen saben que trabajan la fuente y el horizontal sobre el mismo núcleo, un alarde de tecnologia propia de grundig pero frustrado por la mala caldidad del triplicador elegido y un error de diseño en la masa, hacia que cuando el triplicador perdia alta dañaba la fuente, el sintornizador el micro..... el driver del horizontal(un CI) y a esa si que habia que hacerla andar y no romper nada!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

che pero las fuentes con tda4600/1/ son las mas fáciles de reparar son ic muy fuertes





> "Caro pero el mejor" la propaganda de Aurora, los qe los conocen saben que trabajan la fuente y el horizontal sobre el mismo núcleo, un alarde de tecnologia propia de grundig pero frustrado por la mala caldidad del triplicador elegido y un error de diseño en la masa, hacia que cuando el triplicador perdia alta dañaba la fuente, el sintornizador el micro..... el driver del horizontal(un CI) y a esa si que habia que hacerla andar y no romper nada!!!!


todavía alguno que otro grundig dando vueltas por ay,ese modelo en particular,que tiene la fuente trabajando en el mismo flyback si me a dado algún que otro dolor de cabeza

que salen como 40 pesos un tda4601 ??????


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Tuve uno que utilzaba un solo transistor para la fuente y para el horizontal, un TV americano de marca poco conocida


Majestasd lo que dices del TDA4600/1 es como el huevo de Colón, cuando ese integrado aparcio en el mercdo, hasta que se le agarro la mano, daba dolores de cabeza, una vez que ya le conoces todas las mañas es juego de niños.

No te olvides que hubo una transición de las fuentes series a las fuentes conmutadas, y que por aquellos años no habia demasaiada información, y habia que ingeniarselas para salir adelante...

Te pongo un ejemplo y si puedo subo el esquema, habia una fuene de un RCA llevaba un Tiristor en cápsula metálica TO66, antes de la era color era barato, cuando se supo que lo llevaba el RCA su precio crecio estratofericamente, esa fuente hizo llorar a muchos y ojo no es cuento lo que te digo, porque el thiristor se quemaba de una, para que tendas una idea es como si costaara hoy para un LCD 100 o 200 pesos, quemate unos cuantos y me contas

No habia información y cuando llego el primero, le dije al dueño que le preste uno y que me deje estudiarlo, no te olvides que estuve más de dos años sin quemar un semiconductor de fuente u horinzontal, me lleve al manual a casa e hice todo un estudio del comportamiento de la corriente, tiempos fases etc y que podia ser critico para que se dañe, Cuando estuve listo, me compraron dos tiristores, solo utilce uno y salio de una, razón por la cual nos traina esa marca de otros talleres, lo conocia tanto que llegue hasta bobinar el flyback, no tenia triplicador ah la fuente estaba asociada al Fly-back... Otro TV que daba dolores de cabeza eran los Zentith terribles mastodontes llegue a a separar el triplicador de uno de esos fly back y colocarlo con otro, luego de sellar todo, y anduvo!!!!! Extraño esas épocas que haciamos cada cosa por poner un TV en marcha!!! Extraño los horizontals tiristorizados..

No habia internet ni nadie a quien preguntar solo analizar pero para ello habia que dominar la electrónica, el tema del RCA fue a poco que entre, yo antes de entrar en ese service solo habia visto un solo TV a Color ese echo y otros me llevaron a convertirme en el jefe de taller el que dirigi por más de 10 años asi que mira si habre visto aparatos, eran unos 100 al mes

Me toco ir inaugurando nuevas tecnologias, el Grundig 3400 fue uno de los primeros TV en incorporar el Bus I2C con el UPC1203 se inauguro la era de las junglas modernas todo en un chip y el sistema actual de sintonia, hoy es conocido el tema de la bobina, en aquellos años ese fue el primer modelo que traia ese sistema y nos cae uno que no graba los canales, ese CI también inauguraba el paso menor entre pines a 1/10 de pulgada, no habia nada de lietrarura, hacia poco que habia salido al mercado por lo que la falla no era siquiera conocida.

En aquellos momntos se hacia service por un lado, por otro lado se preparaba para instalar varios canales de cables y otrs cosas, por lo que vino un ingeniero que cordinaba todo, hasta que algien tuvo la feliz idea de consutarlo, y de contarle mis azañas con las bobinas, asi que el tipo se le puso que la bobina no se toca, so pena que me echaran..... como nadie sabia como funcionaba yo hice mi estudio y determine la manera que se efectuaba la sintonia y determine que el  puslo que se envia cuando la sintonia es máxima no llegaba y mirando y mdiendo determine que para eso era tanque del AFT, No te olvides que los televisores tenina AFT antes de eso pero la misión de estos era mantener la sintonia dentro de un margen efitando los corrimientos y su funcionamiento no tenia nada que ver con el uso actual de echo funcinara o no no afectaba la sintonia para nada, de alli que me decian que estaba loco cuando yo afirmaba que ese era el problema, asi que un dia se fueron a comer yo me las ingenie para quedarme porque no querian que lo hiciera, y cuando volvieron el tV estaba funcinando perfectamente. como este tonto me amenazo con echarme me negue a revelar como lo solucione por un par de meses. y como siempre se enteraban que nosotros lo solucionabamos y me sepultaban de trabajo....

Otro tema hoy ni siquiera recorddo fue cuando hizo su aparición el LA7837, por un lado que nadie tienia ni idea de como funcionaba, antes de la jungla salia el diente de sierra con ese modelo no llegaba nada parecido a un diente de sierra, el problema estaba dado cuando venia con una falla que no habria el vertical, todo el mundo creia que era el LA o la jungla pero no eran ninguno de los dos, en ese sentido soy muy observador cuando hago mediciones y me di cuenta d algo, estos CI empezaron a utilzar un diodo para separar la entrada de la etapa de potencia y yo habia obserbado que en el anodo del diodo solia haber 24V pero en el cátodo del mismo 25V, pero en estos TV que no habria el vertical habia una caida, retire el LA7837 lo compare con uno nuevo por sus pines y no habia diferencia, al colocarlo estaba todo igual, entoces decidi reeplazar el didos apesar de que al medirlo estaba bien, reemplaze el diodo en custion y el vetical abrio perfectamete..... si señor es bendito diodo hizo subrir a más de un técnico, porque lo media y  estaba bueno nadie sospechaba de el..............

Por eso para reparar es precisos entender como funciona, ya que la falla puede estar delante de mis narices pasarle por arriba mil veces y no encontrarla nunca.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

panda dijo:
			
		

> No habia internet ni nadie a quien preguntar


bueno yo le preguntaba al  japones de nakama .pero si todo era mas difícil sin internet,en cuanto al diodo,jejejeje yo no confio en el tester ,le suelto una pata y pongo uno de pruebas



			
				panda dijo:
			
		

> Por eso para reparar es precisos entender como funciona, ya que la falla puede estar delante de mis narices pasarle por arriba mil veces y no encontrarla nunca.....


me pasaba cuando pichon,bueno todavía me pasa de ves en cuando


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2011)

Hola nuevamente colegas ,hola panda,les cuento una anecdota de un amigo,que ahora esta,fuera del pais ,y no se va a enterar que rebele su secreto jeje,Esto paso en los tiempos, que las video camaras M9000 eran nuevitas ,recien salidas al mercado ,este muchacho trabajaba en un taller de la ciudad feliz ,que en su momento supo ser ,El Laboratorio de electronica por excelencia.Se llamaba marcross,este joven rebelde ,Mi amigo,luego de trabajar arduamente con la camara en cuestion,logro repararla ,cambiando un diminuto smd ,que estaba quemado ,y pasando el presupuesto,al cliente ,Pero para su sorpresa el cliente no acepto la raparacion y le imformo que la iba a mandar a capital al centro panasonic,indignado ,procedio a romper las cabezas del drumm y penso para sus adentros ,que te la arregle magoya,El problema fue que el querido viejo Martin ,dueño del establecimiento convencio al cliente que la reparara.Conclusion no causen fallas irreversibles en un equipo porque lo podemos lamentar.

Ahora otra anecdota ,esta es personal,yo era un joven estudiante de electronica,tendria 14 años Y me trajo un vecino un receptor noblex tn2f Noblex carina,Me indico que ,primeramente ,le consumia mucha pila y luego se quedo sin vos,luego de algunas mediciones y cambio de elementos ,quedo como nueva,en mi cabeza ya estaba pensando ,cuanto le iba a cobrar ,ya que, me queria comprar un soldador desoldador ,marca yuspe,digamos que en plata de ahora esa radio costara 500 mangos ,yo le queria cobrar ,un 50,que era lo que costaba el soldador,cuando para mi desagrado me dijo ,algo como esto ,que un pibe que esta empezando no puede cobrar como un tecnico de verdad,Bueno esta bien ,por supuesto que se la devolvi ,no sin antes desarmar la bobina osciladora y la primera fi y cruzarle las patas de la bobina ,es decir cambiarle la fase,No se que abra sido de la vida de esa radio y del vecino,pero seguramente el colega ,al que se la llevo se debe haber agarrado flor de peludo jeje.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> un TV americano de marca poco conocida


 Que era un Carnibal como el de homero simpson (es broma)

Tengo un amigo que aun trabaja de técnico y se dedica a trabajar con equipo de audio sobre todos en microcomponente y una vez un señor le llevo uno de marca AIKA el sostenía que era una buena marca que el hijo se lo había comprado hace años y que nunca le paso nada que tenia una calidad de sonido ect... Le taladro la cabeza una semana cuando se lo termino de arreglar el señor le salió con que no tenia la plata para pagar el arreglo y que si el quería comprárselo. ósea para que los clientes se gastan en decir lo que uno sabe porque ese afán de querer pillar a alguien en su cancha si de entrada le hubiera dicho que si lo quería comprar se lo hubiera comprado como de salida el caso que por mas que lo pintes de oro te pagaran lo mismo eso si

Ahora creo que aika es un comic japones.



Sep, es un comic japones


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Es común en el hambito de la reparación que la gente va con su aparato buscando quien le cobre menos, el tema que si uno es el último de la cadena, puede venir con problemitas "adjuntos"

Me ha pasado que he pasado un presupuesto, y cae el cliente al tiempo a que se lo haga por el precio que le habia pasado, dada mi expereincia en reparación, lo vuelvo a presupuestar y me tomo el tiempo de abrirlo delante del cliente, para que vea en que estado lo trae de nuevo, y he encontrado de todo, material faltante, placa partida, placa cambiada.

Ya de solo volver abrirlo me doy cuenta porque ya no tiene todos los tornillos y algunos de los que tiene no son los originales.

ah y para evitar que te hagan arreglar las cosas y te las dejen, o luego te salgan con algo raro, pido el 60-70% adelantado, el resto al retirar, con eso he descubierto que la gente es capaz de perder un aparato pero no 50 o 100 pesos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

el panda dijo dijo:
			
		

> ah y para evitar que te hagan arreglar las cosas y te las dejen, o luego te salgan con algo raro, pido el 60-70% adelantado, el resto al retirar, con eso he descubierto que la gente es capaz de perder un aparato pero no 50 o 100 pesos...


por ejemplo ay clientes que uno ya conoce,entonces por ejemplo si la reparación sale 200 pesos le cobro 300,el cliente se lleva el aparato por 200 y me queda debiendo 100 ,luego el cliente no paga mas esos 100 (se va feliz del tarrer) al poco tiempo vuelve con otro aparato y otra ves lo mismo,el cliente cree que yo me olvido,es mas refuerzo esa creencia porque si intenta pagar le digo que me olvide ,de ese modo sin peleas y sin perder al cliente todos quedamos contentos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Por aqui afortunadamente no hace falta hacer eso, me dan la seña y no vuelven si no con el resto para retirar, claro que todo depende de como es la gente en cada regíon, donde hay que saber plantear la estrategia que de mayor resultado

y cuando viene una clienta, no sera que te olvidas de cobrarle directamente y por esa la rebe se pone que explota?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

en ese caso me reclama, y porque le cobraste tan barato????(a la clienta)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

y cual es tu respuesta???


----------



## COSMICO (Dic 3, 2011)

Me dijo un señor amigo, de estos empiricos
Hermano, donde se consiguen esos prostospiros, que el tv tiene rayas, y me dijeron que eso era lo que molestaba."PROSTOSPIROS", cuando inventaron eso. si si en casi todos los tv vienen; son de color comoo naranja y azulitos ! no dira que no los conoce; espere, aquí traigo la mustra
Hermanito que le pasa, no sea tan cabezón,; eso es un condensador de "TANTALIO"
aaahh, yo simpre los conoci como "PROSTOSPIROS"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

panda dijo:
			
		

> y cual es tu respuesta???



yo--y que querres si no tenia nada ¡¡¡¡
lemura-- haa si y si no tenia nada porque viene?en que andas vos??


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2011)

Alteza, esa es una de las situaciones en las que cualquier respuesta será contraproducente.

Hay que dejar que Mort se encargue de todo (puede ser el perro también) y hacer un disimulado mutis por la derecha. O esquivar el tema como mejor se pueda .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

ese es el paso que siempre sigo a continuación ¡¡¡¡¡¡ y me voy con los conejos asta que se le pasa ¡¡¡¡

no es que su majestad termine escondido ,noooo ,solo es una ''retirada tactica''


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Ah pero tu crees amigo Cacho que la lemura le va a dejar un espacio para que escape? noooo lo arrincona y cuando lo tiene bien contra las cuerdas le pregunta y seguro que le dice contestame y mirame cuando lo haces.... alli muriio......

Hay no te puedo creer!!!!! claro te intimida y te tiembla hasta la cola anillada y ya conoce ese temblor....

Nunca ensayaste decir, eso era el saldo, ya me habia dado adelanto......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

panda dijo:
			
		

> Nunca ensayaste decir, eso era el saldo, ya me habia dado adelanto......


humm interesante respuesta ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

y encima te doy letra!!!!, mira que no quiero probar el rebenque, hacelo bien!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

siempre mirando al piso ,mientras recito la respuesta¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2011)

COSMICO dijo:


> Me dijo un señor amigo, de estos empiricos
> Hermano, donde se consiguen esos prostospiros, que el tv tiene rayas, y me dijeron que eso era lo que molestaba."PROSTOSPIROS", cuando inventaron eso. si si en casi todos los tv vienen; son de color comoo naranja y azulitos ! no dira que no los conoce; espere, aquí traigo la mustra
> Hermanito que le pasa, no sea tan cabezón,; eso es un condensador de "TANTALIO"
> aaahh, yo simpre los conoci como "PROSTOSPIROS"



Y bueno, ya que estamos con las anecdotas,versoriles jaja,un colega habia inventado el fototiritransistriac,y esto le decia a algunos de sus clientes, cuando le preguntaban que tenia el tele,otra mas jocosa,quizas, era el termino que utilizaba un viejo reparador de girocompases marinos ,que habia acuñado el termino se quemaron los darling,,,Haciendo referencia por supuesto a los transistores darlington.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

entonces existe o no el rotaesquirlas ?? segun los mecanicos


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces existe o no el rotaesquirlas ?? segun los mecanicos



Vaya a saber su alteza,quien le dice que no exista



Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

viejo se trabo el rotaesquirlas ¡¡¡ ay que cambiar el de la punta del eje 
???????????????


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2011)

Mi estimada alteza ,acaso ud sujiere,que los mecanicos son mas verseros que nosotros.......?

Saluda a Ud su fiel servidor El Griego.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

pssss ni lo dudes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
también salen con la homocinetica o algo asi,


----------



## retrofit (Dic 3, 2011)

Me encanta decir, muy seriamente, a los nuevos y jovenes técnicos que veo en mi empresa cuando están midiendo en un equipo  averíado ¿Ha comprobado udsted si el fusibles está en corto? se les queda una cara que... no digo nada más y me voy.
Tengo que decir que soy bastante más mayor que ellos, peino canas y según dicen mis compañeros, tengo pinta de persona muy seria .
Otra pequeña broma era, cundo estaba con algún compañero midiendo en un sistema, y en mitad de la medida preguntarle ¿ya has medido el talestas? el otro sorprendido...
¿Qué talestas? y  sin inmutarme contestar... Yo muy bien, gracias... ¿Y tú?.
El "talestas" es muy util se puede emplear como herramienta... Alcanzamé el talestas... 
¿Qué talestas?

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

buenisimo quetalesta,,,,ya lo anoto


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2011)

Hola EB4GBF,Buenisimo ya la estoy anotando.ya que hablamos de fusibles ,en la primer empresa que trabaje ,habia un estudiante de ingenieria ,con poca habilidad manual ,pero con muchas ganas de adquirirla,y siempre era objeto de bromas,de todo tipo ,pero el muchacho en cuestion no teñia un pelo de zonso,en cierta ocasion el encargado del taller le dio la siguiente orden ,fulanito,,,medite estos fusibles ,haber de cuanto son y clasificalos,por supuesto los fusibles venian sin marcar,,El muchacho en cuestion tomo papel y lapiz,y la fuente regulada y comenzo con su imforme ,decia algo asi como,,,este se quemo a los 5 amp este a los 8,este a los dos y etc etc etc,desde ese momento nadie volvio a hacerle ningun tipo de bromas a este colega.



Saludosl.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

bueno ,pero supongo que primero los ordeno por el grosor del alambre interno(haciendo montañitas de fusibles) y luego quemo solo uno de cada ''montañita''.
sino es para matarloooo


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2011)

No  los quemo todos,esa fue su venganza por todas las cargadas anteriores, en realidad le encargaron esa tarea para molestarlo,y el tipo tuvo una salida impensada para los que lo querian cargar.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> siempre mirando al piso ,mientras recito la respuesta¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Sos de terror!!! hasta una niñita con solo verte diria el lemur le esta mintiendo a la sra lemur......



Ya que estan en eso de las bromas a los que recien se inician, poco después de casarme trabaje en una empresa de maquinas viales, dado que tenia el oficio de saber soldar, cortar a soplete, trazado y mediciones, etc

A un chico nuevo le dicen, agarrra esa botella y anda al pañol y pedile que ten un litro de oxigeno........





EB4GBF dijo:


> Me encanta decir, muy seriamente, a los nuevos y jovenes técnicos que veo en mi empresa cuando están midiendo en un equipo  averíado ¿Ha comprobado udsted si el fusibles está en corto? se les queda una cara que... no digo nada más y me voy.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Eso es viejísimo, lo trajo Colón a Ameríca, previamente lo habia intoducido en occicente Marco Polo..........................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Sos de terror!!! hasta una niñita con solo verte diria el lemur le esta mintiendo a la sra lemur......


para que no pregunte mas,si esta tan segura que traiga fotos o pruebas
yo duermo tranquilo ¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2011)

Sos un granujon!!! incorregilble, e indefendible!!!! pero aqui estamos igual..... 
Buscaste el hilo de.......... le preguntaste a la sra lemur si no lo vio? o tal vez la lemur junior?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2011)

el hilo de coser ,es lo único que vio¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> jaa el mio perrito ya tubo su primer huesito y mañana domingo tiene otro asado¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi único interés fue el perrito lindo


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pssss ni lo dudes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> también salen con la homocinetica o algo asi,



La CV joint no es nigún invento lo traen desde hace años los autos con tracción delantera como los R4, R6, R12, R18,19,21...............
Los citroen.........................

y la mayoria de los autos en la actualidad

estas se utilzan porque las cardánicas trasmiten la fuerza de a golpes en forma alternativa cuando la desalineación pasa de cierto ángulo, el que es bien estrecho


----------

